#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Буряты получили буддизм не из Тибета – хамбо-лама Бурятии Дамба Аюшеев

## Ринчен Намгьял

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/26/ayusheev.html



> — Бурятский буддизм вполне самодостаточен на протяжении столетий и достиг небывалых высот. Пример хамбо-ламы Итигэлова и других наших великих лам говорит сам за себя. Не надо чувствовать себя людьми второго сорта.
> 
> — Досточтимый пандито хамбо-лама, вы хотите сказать, что это проявление своего рода культурного или религиозного колониализма - предпочтения импортных идеалов перед своими родными? Но ведь буддизм пришел в Бурятию с юга - через Тибет и Монголию?
> 
> — Буряты получили буддизм от Дамба-Доржи Заяева, а он, в свою очередь, получил его в первом своем рождении от Будды Кашьяпы, а во втором - от Будды Шакъямуни! Запомните это.


Может кто-нибудь прояснить этот момент?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А что тут прояснять... Махровый национализм. Плюс надо же как-то откреститься от прозападного диссидента Далай-ламы.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Аюшеев самый обычный нарушитель самай, типичный пример разрушения проповеди Дхармы на уровне речи и ума. То есть сейчсас уже можно сказать, что хамбо-лама не имеет к Дхарме никакого позитивного отношения.

Кстати, интересно было бы узнать, а что вообще практикует Дамба Аюшеев и кто его учил?

----------

Доржик (26.12.2009), Сакура (01.06.2010)

----------


## Налджорпа

> Аюшеев самый обычный нарушитель самай, типичный пример разрушения проповеди Дхармы на уровне речи и ума. То есть сейчсас уже можно сказать, что хамбо-лама не имеет к Дхарме никакого позитивного отношения.
> 
> Кстати, интересно было бы узнать, а что вообще практикует Дамба Аюшеев и кто его учил?


А как насчет бурятской сангхи? Они все тоже нарушители самай? Ведь Хамбо-Лама их глава

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

При чём здесь "неуважение к бурятскому народу"? И не в адрес Заяева сарказм, а в адрес демагога, который рассуждает о его разных рождениях и получении учения непосредственно от Будды Шакьямуни. Только Аюшеев, торопясь возвести бурятский буддизм прямо к Шакьямуни, забыл упомянуть очень важные эпизоды земной жизни Заяева: путешествие в Тибет, обучение в знаменитом монастыре Гоман и получение обетов гелонга от Далай-ламы VII.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Получение буддизма от Будды Кашьяпы" не избавляет человека в данном рождении вновь учиться писать и читать.

А так послушаешь, ну чисто Ганраб Дордже "в земле бурятской воссиявший"; спонтанно, без учебы и прочего.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А как насчет бурятской сангхи? Они все тоже нарушители самай? Ведь Хамбо-Лама их глава


Он не ваджрный Учитель, а административный работник, чиновник от религии. К тому же никакой единой "бурятской сангхи" не существует. Это ложная общность, как сказал бы Сакья-пандита :Smilie: . Есть только линии передач. И в изложении Аюшеева они как раз куда-то "пропали". У него Заяев несет линию сразу от Будды Шакьямуни, а куда девались две с лишним тысячи лет буддизма? Ему нужен хороший PR-менеджер :Smilie: ))))))))))))).

----------


## Causaria

очень грустно видеть , что вы пишете на Буддийском форуме.
вы и правда Буддисты?
вы давали прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях? Да? Может не лишним будет перечитать текст еще раз?

и тем более грустно слышать это от лица "молодых практиков" и тех, "кто лично с Хамбо-Ламой не знаком".

Какое право у вас есть так говорить? 

Вот лично вы сколько Дацанов  построили, сколько ступ возвели? 


Я была в Иволгинском Дацане, и Хамбо Лама Дамба Аюшеев без всякой предварительной договоренности принял меня и мы говорили больше часа.
И в моем сердце осталась совершенно искренняя радость за то, что во главе   Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России стоит именно этот человек - мудрый и сильный, который не говорит, а делает. Строит Дацаны и Ступы, добивается адекватного отношения к Сангхе со стороны правительства и чиновников, его уважает и Алексий - II и Муфтий Равиль Гайнутдин. Образование, которое дает Иволгинский Дацан признанно Высшим, еще задолго до того, как этого же добились Христиане в своих семинариях.

Стыдно, друзья писать такое.
Как-то не верится, что вы практикуете сострадание на благо всех живых существ.

----------

Турецкий (13.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Можно попытаться проследить откуда ноги растут подобного заявления Хамбо-ламы.
Советская власть изрядно пропедила ряды старых лам. После возрождения Иволгинского дацана осталось очень мало лам имевших серьезную подготовку и в теоретическом и в практическом плане. Когда в году 91-92? Умер хамбо-лама и должны были быть новые выборы, то Багула-ринпоче, будучи в России сказал, что сейчас в Бурятии нет лам, кои могут занять пост хамбо-ламы. Но выборы прошли и пост занял старый лама эмчи Мунко-лама. Заместителем его стал Федя Самаев по рекомендации тоже старого ламы (запамятовал его имя, но тоже, кстати, достойный лама из Агинского дацана). Новое поколение было против Самаева и его планы по созданию Цаннидского факультета и прочих лопнули (отчасти потому, что он был из западной Бурятии, а все остальные молодые ламы из восточных бурят, клановость там еще та). Самаев уехал в Ленинградский дацан, там не очень удачно опять его судьбв сложилась и года два назад вообще погиб в автокатастрофе. Ну это не очень важно.
Старики уже все умерли в концу 90 и остались только молодые. У молодых свои амбиции. Хотя и приехал в Бурятию Еше Лодой Ринпоче, но опять же с тибетцами из окружения Ринпоче отношения не сложились. Якобы тибетцы претендовали на полное управление денежными средствами бурятских буддистов использованию их по своему усмотрению. Бурятским ламам это не понравились, посему многих тибетцев выперли в Калмыкию, где они вроде бы удачно сотрудничают с Илюмжиновым и много средств уходит калмыцким общинам в США. То ли это средства буддистов, то ли Илюмжинова может сказать только финансовая разведка, но она пока молчит.
Кроме финансового аспекта есть и аспект клеш, то есть и двадцать лет назад среди бурятского народа не редкость было услышать высказывание, что Будда был по национальности бурятом. Тот факт, что иконописно Будду надо было изображать по канонам с голубыми глазами, некоторых бурят доводил до бешенства. Не сказал бы, что это часто встречалось мнение, но бывало. И не сказал бы, что много таких было людей. 
Не редкость было встретить мнение, что буддистом может быть только азиатский человек. Я с удивлением это слышал от сестры Дандарона, у которого пруд-пруди было русских учеников, и о предшествующих азиатских перерождениях которых он им рассказывал. 

К сожалению, нынешний вариант буддизма в Бурятии пошел по этнографическому ламскому варианту, когда лама сидит в дацане, почитывает тексты, прихожане круглый день толкутся, то за здравие, то за упокой почитать. Это основной источник дохода. Плюс строительство-возрождение бесконечных дацанов и ступ, на которые жертвуют деньги богатые миряне и желают свой гешефт иметь в управлении общинами. Это количество привело к тому, что настоятелями и ламами стоновились уж совсем одиозные личности имеющие весьма странное представление о буддизме и читавшие разве что только ритуалы отбрасывания врагов туда-сюда и на три буквы. Так меня приглашали как то работать в дацане, но когда я увидел отморозка настоятеля, то на следующий день покинул его. Позже его зарезали в пьяной драке. 

Так что девушка писавшая последнее сообшение вполне могла галантно побеседовать с настоятелем и днем и ночью, что ламы считают своей обязанностью священной. 

Но со своим стремлением откреститься от тибетцев хамбо явно перебрал. Это как Тибет долгие годы сидел в консервной банке от остального мира, так и бурятские начальники от буддизма хотят того же. Жаль. История не строится на иллюзорных мечтах. Санскрит, тибетский и монгольский это как три тела будды и ни одно из тел нельзя отбросить без ущерба для других. В 20 веке и монголов, бурят и тибетцев достигла не благая предшествующая карма, но видно не все буддисты читают буддийские книги. Значит все опять рано или поздно повторится, поскольку причинно-следственные связи не буддисты упертые выдумали, а такова структура мира.

Мне всегда был милее Бодхидхарма, которые говорил о строительстве ступ, как о преобразовании мирских тела-речи-мысли в дхармакайу-самбхогакайу-нирманакайу, но по-видимому провозглашающим себя наследниками Кашйапы и Шакйамуни шибко тяжел этот путь махамудринских йогов. Очень хочется позы кушать. Здесь, сейчас и много.

----------

Shanty (31.03.2010), Доржик (26.12.2009), Сакура (01.06.2010), Турецкий (13.11.2010)

----------


## pilot

если кто НЕ ЗНАЕТ - в дацане учатся и русские, там же есть и тибетцы, которые проводят ритуалы,  в этом марте в Дацан с учениками приезжал Оле Нидал  - вот что он сказал - "Я принадлежу к линии преемственности с сильным благословением, и знаю, что такое благословение. Конечно, ум Хамбо-ламы Итигэлова сейчас вне времени, но, одновременно, совсем рядом. Энергия сконцентрирована в той комнате, где находится его тело. Я думаю, что большинство людей, которые там были, почувствовали то же самое. Вне сомнений, у бурятов и калмыков есть передача их традиции, несмотря на то, что, по мнению многих, все было разрушено во времена Сталина. Коммунизм столько вреда причинил буддизму. Следует радоваться, что остаются оазисы, где удается что-то сохранить".
http://begemurka.livejournal.com/149911.html

знаешь, Jambal, деньги лучше свои считать  и следить за собственной женой
тогда может будет время и о карме думать

----------

Турецкий (13.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Ответ не по сути от ПИЛОТА.
Ответ был на тему откуда растут ноги заявления хамбо-ламы и стремления показать уникальность бурятского буддизма.

Но если пилоту интересно, то тможно продолжить.
Да учатся русские, но опять же все тот же этнографический стиль преподавания. И кто потом выходит? Пример одного выпускника Влада меня весьма удручил. Ну вроде знает тибетский и написал диплом по истории тантры Ямандаги, но стержня я там не увидел. Много фактологии, но подход не тантрийский и человек после окончания совсем мирской и голова забита семьей и сетевым маркетингом. Это даже не ламская жизнь, а совсем мирская. 

Причем в вашем послании пилот Оле Нидал непонятно. Для меня странен и он и его книги. Больше «взгляд и нечто» (на очень, ну очень популярном уроне) западного хиппи для таких же хиппи.

Ваша забота о моих деньгах и женах очень трогательна. Спасибо, но ни денег, ни жен у меня нет. 
Мне ничто не мешает быть наедине со своей кармой. И думать так же о карме хамбо-ламы, которую он так причудливо плетет. Равно как о карме тибетцев у коих так печально расплетается их неблагая карма.

----------

Турецкий (13.11.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

ВСе "ноги растут" из жажды власти над умами и средствами прихожан. Очароваться беседой с хамбо может только наивный человек,. не исследовавший вопрос должным образом. Боюсь, что все американские (и не только) президенты тоже вполне очаровательны в личной беседе, что не мешает им быть последней сволочью (надеюсь, не нужно напоминать про судьбу сербов)... Хамбо как-то тоже в личной встрече пытался выдать себя за знатока логики и диспута, что якобы косвенно подтверждало наличие в нем мудрости. Он похвалялся, что может убедить человека в том, что черное - это белое и наоборот. Меж тем, на вопрос, что он практикует он просто отмазывался, а дальнейшие специфично проверочные вопросы тантрического толка показали, что он полный невежда и занимается только политикой, не более того, прикрываясь при этом ролью "собирателя бурятского народа". Строить дацаны, занимаясь при этом отмывом бабла, неблагая участь :Smilie: )) А тибетцев он не любит, потому что они ему со своей Дхармой как бельмо на глазу, никак не вписываются в благостную картину "бурятской Дхармы". И ничего нет особенно страшного в критике хамбо - он не лама вовсе в истинном смысле этого понятия.

Так что, Causaria, если внешние действия типа строительства зданий и ступ для вас является критерием практики, то вполне понятно, почему вам так близок хамбо. Ступу нужно строить в своем потоке тела, речи и ума, это потруднее, чем вести очаровательные беседы...

----------

Турецкий (13.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Ступу нужно строить в своем потоке тела, речи и ума, это потруднее, чем вести очаровательные беседы...


И труднее, чем метать обличительные филиппики

----------

Турецкий (13.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

К сожалению, и Хамбо и не все посетители форума в курсе распространения буддизма в Бурятии. Поэтому вынужден привести большую цитату из статьи, дабы немножко устаканились некоторые понятия, о коих похоже некоторые спорщики имеют весьма смутное представление. И тогда станет ясно, что бурятские дацаны до мелочей скопированы с их тибетских предшественников и о ни каком особом бурятском пути и речи быть не может, разве что о новом типе монаха-ламы со множеством детей и женой с любовницами. И ныне монголы и буряты стараются скопировать и сохранить без развития именно тибетский вариант средневекового Тибета, кроме разве что самого существенного, а именно индивидуального обучения у йогов махасиддхов. Может правда, Аюшеев и есть один из них? Не знаю, лично не знаком, свидетельствовать не буду. Я не ваня Креститель.


А. И. Железное
О ТИБЕТСКИХ ТРАДИЦИЯХ В БУРЯТСКОМ БУДДИЗМЕ
…….В XI в. великий переводчик и создатель тибетской эристики Ринчен-санбо, ученик знаменитого Атиши, проводит большую работу по организации школы переводчиков, вследствие чего появилась масса стандартизированных переводов остававшейся не переведенной к тому времени литературы, а также была перепроверена (и "исправлена") часть уже переведенной на тибетский. Все эти труды были сведены в два корпуса — Ганчжур и Данчжур (Самый древний каталог канона по Будону был составлен в замке Донтак-Донгар; второй и третий — в Самьей-чину и в Пантан-гамэд. По другим источникам, при жизни царя Садна-лэк (sad na legs), сына царя Тисрон-дэвцзана, переводчиком Габа Балцзэгом и другими был составлен первый (по времени) каталог канонической литературы, имеющейся во дворце Пантан-гамэд [Востриков, с. 123].). Все работы, относимые к ранней традиции перевода (не подвергнутые корректировке), не были включены в Канон. Вся эта литература принадлежит последователям традиции Нингма, в меньшей степени — Дзогчен.
Помимо различения этих двух периодов для понимания истории буддизма в монголоязычных странах важно иметь представление о школах и сектах, которые возникли и развивались в русле новой переводческой традиции.
В настоящее время различают четыре школы-направления тибетского буддизма. Каждому направлению присущи свои отличительные особенности как философского содержания, так и монастырской жизни, а также созерцательной практики.
Самая ранняя школа Тибета, и это отражено в ее названии — Нингмапа, имеет почти все те основные признаки, которыми характеризуется первоначальный тибетский буддизм: не имеет сектантских различий6; монастыри не получили широкого распространения и были исключительно отшельнического типа (в форме одиночных келий и маленьких монастырей). Эти формы характерны для всего периода: от начала проникновения (по тибетской традиции, от времени царствования Лхатотори-нянцзана — II в.) и до эпохи первых религиозных царей включительно. В правление одного из них (Тисрон-дэвцзана) в середине VIII в. из Индии был приглашен в помощь другому индийскому проповеднику-философу Шантиракшите знаменитый практик-тантрист Падмасамбхава.
Подчинив своей йогической силой местных жрецов бон — противников утверждения буддизма в Тибете, Падмасамбхава не только создал условия для дальнейшего упрочения буддизма, но и дал направление, характерное для Нингмапы. Речь идет о более чем ста сочинениях Падмасамбхавы, спрятанных им в различных местах Тибета. Большинство этих произведений (уже после возникновения других школ) в XII в. были обнаружены тертонами (открывателями кладов) и сведены в 61 том, что вместе с житием Падмасамбхавы составило своеобразный канон Нингмапы, не признаваемый новыми школами Тибета.
В X—XI вв., в период возрождения буддизма, Тибет наводняют бежавшие от исламских завоевателей буддийские монахи из Кашмира и Восточного Туркестана. Кроме них было много и специально приглашенных ученых — из Кашмира, Непала и Индии. В это же время в Кашмире обучалось много тибетцев, будущих переводчиков с санскрита.
В середине XI в. в Тибет прибывает Атиша (982 — 1054 гг.), известнейший пандит из Бенгалии. Вместе со своими ближайшими сподвижниками Брондонбой (1004 — 1065 гг.) и Бодобой (1027 —1105 гг.) он закладывает основы школы Кадампа, а с помощью другого сподвижника — Лоцзавы Ринчен-санпо (958—1055) создает, как уже сказано выше, школу переводчиков буддийских текстов с санскрита. В стенах монастырей Кадампы некоторое время поддерживался индийский дух: строго соблюдалась монашеская дисциплина независимо от направления колесниц спасения, а сами колесницы рассматривались в рамках экаяны ("единой колесницы") не как исключающие друг друга, а, скорее, как дополняющие, переходящие одна в другую (от шравакаяны до ваджраяны).
Такая чисто индийская форма секты не могла долго сохраняться, и во второй половине XI в. в Тибете появляются новые направления с сильно "отибеченной" формой.
Основатель школы Каржудпа Марба-лодзава (1012— 1097 гг.) трижды наведывался в Индию, где встречался с великими пандитами Наланды, а главное — с махасидхами Наропой, Кукурипой и Майтрипой, от которых воспринял различные доктрины материнской и отцовской тантры, а также наставления в Махамудре. Отличительным признаком Карджудпы является ее главное учение "шесть йог (доктрин) Наропы"9. Со временем внутри Каржудпы выделились подсекты: Кармапа, Бригунба, Брукпа, Даглумба, которые имели свои небольшие монастыри. Эти секты, как и Нингмапа, с самого начала повернулись спиной к монастырям школьного типа, в силу чего не "афишировалась" принадлежность их к виджнянавадинской традиции.
Школа Сакьяпа возникла в одно время с Каржудпой (свое название она получила от монастыря Сакья). У истоков этой школы стоит знаменитый Брогми-лоцзава (993— 1074 гг.), у которого в молодости учился санскриту Марба-лоцзава.
Брогми-лоцзава передал доктрину лам-брэ (путь — результат) Кон Гончогчжалцану (1034—1102 гг.), основавшему монастырь Сакья в 1073 г. В XIII в. эта секта уже имела школьный тип монастырей шадда на манер индийских монастырей-университетов. В философии сакьяпинцы придерживаются ярко выраженной линии виджнянавады. Со временем многочисленные сакьяпинские монастыри теряют дацаны шадда, а многие отшельнические монастыри поглощаются школой Нингмапа.
Про четвертую школу — Гелукпа, оформившуюся в XV в., можно сказать, что она была преемницей школы Кадампа, обновленной, отибеченной ее формой. Основатель Гелукпы Цзонхава (1357—1419 гг.) требовал, как и Атиша, строгого соблюдения монашеской дисциплины (безбрачия и сухого закона для служителей монастырей). Краткое (стихотворное) изложение сущности сутр и тантр Атишей — "Светильник на пути бодхисаттвы" у Цзонхавы получает развитие в двух объемных работах: "Ламрим ченмо" и "Агрим", в которых Цзонхава подробнейшим образом обосновывает и излагает всю совокупность путей, известных по сутрам и тантрам. Все свои работы Цзонхава создал на основе строгой Мадхьямики-Прасангики, которая осталась философской основой обучения в монастырях Гелукпы и по сей день. В настоящее время только в школе Гелукпа широко представлены монастыри обоих типов — отшельнического и школьного, причем в последних получили большое распространение дацаны (факультеты) цаннид — философские. Постепенно Гелукпа развивает институт далай-лам (светских и духовных правителей последователей этой школы, а начиная с V Далай-ламы и всего Тибета, ставшего с этого времени теократическим государством).
Говоря о буддизме в Бурятии, надо иметь в виду, что на территории, где проживают буряты, это не первая форма буддизма. Известно, что эта территория входила в Тюркский каганат, образовавшийся в VI в. и затем быстро распавшийся на Северный и Южный. В Северном каганате (сосредоточившемся в районе оз. Байкал) среди тюрков преобладали монахи из Турфана и северной части реки Тарим, которые придерживались махаянской формы буддизма. Уйгуры, завоевавшие Северный каганат, правили в Монголии и сопредельных районах с середины VIII до середины IX в. На уйгурский, как и на старый тюркский, были переведены некоторые буддийские тексты индийскими, согдийскими и китайскими монахами-махаянистами. От этой первой волны распространения буддизма в Забайкалье ни письменных источников, ни каких-либо других известных памятников не сохранилось (точнее сказать, они не известны), и хотя именно от уйгурского письма возникла монгольская письменность, это произошло во время второй волны распространения, причем незадолго до ее появления уже была сделана попытка выработать монгольское "квадратное письмо" по образцу тибетского. Авторами обеих систем письменности были сакьяские ламы. Во время движения второй волны буддизм получил распространение в среде знати, особенно при дворе хана Хубилая, который установил самые тесные отношения со школой Сакьяпа (хотя при ставке хана можно было встретить представителей школ Нингмапа и Каржудпа).
Настоящее же распространение буддизма в Монголии началось одновременно с усилением школы Гелукпа при III-м Далай-ламе Соднам-чжамцо, которого в 1678 г. Алтан-хан Тумэтский пригласил к себе в Южную Монголию, где он первый получил титул Далай-ламы. С этого времени Гелукпа, а вместе с ней и весь тибетский буддизм делают настолько большие успехи, что уже в начале следующего века в Монголии мы обнаруживаем массу монастырей, в которых литературно-переводческая работа духовенства завершается изданием на родном языке почти всей священной литературы буддизма.
Таким образом, к началу XVIII в., когда было зафиксировано официально (В 1712 г. к бурятам прибыли 150 тибетских и монгольских лам, пропо¬ведников буддизма, и уже в 1741 г. был построен первый монастырь) распространение буддизма среди бурят, создались внешние и внутренние условия для его усвоения и развития. В соседней Монголии насчитывались десятки монастырей (особенно много было их в Халхе — Северной Монголии, т.е. непосредственно по соседству с бурятами), которые отличались от тибетских многочисленностью своего духовенства (Рассматривая этот период лавинообразного распространения буддизма в Монголии, необходимо иметь в виду, что проникновение направлялось не из одного центра и даже не из одного региона (страны). Одним из направлений было традиционно тибетское (традиционно здесь означает проникновения буддизма в среду монголов при Хубилае и даже несколько раньше). С возникновения школы Гелукпа можно говорить о двуедином процессе: проникновении буддизма в Монголию и усилении самой секты в Тибете благодаря теснейшим контактам с монголами, способствовавшим возвышению Гелукпы. Другое направление брало начало в Пекине, где в это время утвердилась манчжурская династия, которая как раз не хотела военного усиления монголов. Препятствуя военному усилению, Пины поощряли увеличение числа лам в монастырях, а также рост числа самих монастырей) и нравами менее затейливыми, чем в тибетских монастырях. Подавляющим числом монастырей владела школа Гелукпа  (В Монголии, главным образом в Халхе, было несколько монастырей школы Нингма. Здесь же получила распространение секта Шижедпа, основанная индийским йогом Падамбой и тибетской подвижницей Маджик-Лабдонмой (1055—1143 гг., но называют и другие даты) и вобравшая в себя многое от учения Нингма-Дзогчен.). Теснейшее переплетение политики монгольских ханов  (Так, например, "Халхаский князь, исповедывал, по-видимому, красно-шапочное учение. В результате междоусобных войн среди халхаских князей он вынужден был со своими подданными удалиться в Кукунор, откуда предпринял поход в Тибет против желтошапочников и был казнен в 1637 году, после поражения в войне с Гушиханом" [История Кукуно-ра].) и высших иерархов Гелукпы привело к тому, что в Монголии (Халхе) в подавляющем числе монастырей господствовало именно это направление. Помимо желтошапочных (гелукпинских) монастырей (числом около 700) в Монголии было несколько монастырей школы Нингмапа, тогда как школы Сакьяпа и Каржудпа не были признаны официально, и эти направления существо¬вали вне монастырской формы.
Заканчивая беглый обзор пути проникновения буддизма в Бурятию, нельзя не упомянуть хотя бы вскользь о самой системе монастырей. В Тибете мы обнаруживаем монастыри различных типов. В основном они подразделяются на две группы: отшельнического типа (их было не менее тысячи) и школьного (не менее трехсот). Монастыри отшельнического типа, появившиеся в Тибете первыми, в Монголии не получили распространения (Этот тип монастырей можно разделить на два класса. Один класс пред¬ставлен собственно монастырями, где живут групповые отшельники (размеры этих монастырей небольшие, они малолюдны и находятся в некоторой зависимости от ближайших монастырей-университетов). Другой класс составляют не монастыри, а кельи (или ритоды — горные пещеры) для одиночных отшельников. Монастыри второго класса встречаются и в Монголии.). Определенную роль в этом сыграли реформа всей монастырской жизни, проведенная Цзонхавой, а также создание в XV в. в монастырях-университетах системы школьного изучения тантрийской символики учениками и последователями Цзонхавы Хайдубом Шэрап Сенге и Гунга Дондубом (Это так называемые странствующие лхасские школы символики. По образцу этих школ в монастырях-университетах были организованы факультеты символики (Акпа-дацаны) с унифицированными программами, по которым за 3—4 года проходился обязательный курс; правда, сам стиль монастырской жизни постепенно смягчался и от странствующего образа жизни учащихся этих двух школ остались одни воспоминания. В связи с этими факультетами, широко распространенными в монгольских монастырях, можно говорить о скрытой форме монастырей отшельнического типа внутри монастырей-университетов.). Что же касается монастырей школьного (университетского) типа, его школьнического аспекта (т.е. изучения догматики буддизма), то здесь мы видим устоявшуюся на протяжении нескольких столетий структуру воспроизведения энциклопедии буддизма или известной системы пяти отраслей буддийского знания. Постепенно в стенах больших монастырей сложилась специализация факультетов — дацанов (Gva tshang — "монастырская школа". Это название в случае небольшого размера монастыря распространяется на весь монастырь. Название собственно большого монастыря — gling.). С небольшими вариациями, зависящими от размеров монастыря, традиций различных школ, выделяются следующие дацаны: по отрасли теологии, по ее разделу — философии утвердился Цанид-дацан (или шойра) (Mtshan nyid gva tsnang (chos grva, chos rva). Цанид-дацан получил название по первому разделу (mtshan nyid kyi theg-pa — (философия) первой отрасли-науки — теологии (nang rig pa, всего отраслей 5 [см.: Дандарон, Пубаев, с. 22], второй раздел — Мантра (sngags kyi theg pa). Пять классов в этом дацане соответствуют пяти отделам цанид: Парамите (phar phin), Мадхьямике (dbu ma), Абидарме (mngon pa), Винае (dul ba) и Истории философских школ (grub mtha); однако первый класс (гносеология и логика, tshad ma — pramana), предваряющий собственно отделы философии, как видно из перечня пяти отраслей наук (см. прим. 17), соответствует второй отрасли, а последний отдел цанид — История философских школ — в редуцированном виде входит в третий класс — Мадхьямику. Это самое распространенное деление классов в цанид-дацане.) с пятью отделами (курсами). Пять этих курсов в совокупности составляют 12—13 классов (Курс гносеологии (tsad ma) — 5 классов (4,5 года); курс Теории просвет¬ления (парамиты — phar phin) — 4 класса плюс 1 подготовительный (всего 4,5 года); курс Мадхьямики (dbu ma) — 1 класс (2 года); курс Абидармы (mngon pa) — 1 класс (2 года); курс Винаи (`dul ba) — 1 класс (2 года).). К Цанид-дацану тесно примыкает Ламрим-дацан, но встречается он, в отличие от Цанид-дацана, редко. Обучение на этом факультете длится 3—4 года, и обязательно после окончания курса цанид-дацана.
На основе второй части первой отрасли с XV в. получили широкое распространение Акпа-дацаны, обязательные во всех крупнейших монастырях. Здесь изучается тантрийская символика идамов, наиболее популярных в среде гелукпинцев: Сандуй, Демчог, Жигжед  (Тантрийские системы ануттарайогатантры, высшей из четырех тантр (3 низшие: Крийя, Чарья и Йогатантра). Обязательный курс длится 3— 4 года, а принимаются на этот факультет учащиеся, имеющие за спиной: минимум два первых курса цанид-дацана.). К Акпа-дацану близко примыкают Дуйнхор-дацан, где помимо символики изучается санскрит и астрономия, и Жедор-дацан, встречающийся у гелукпинцев весьма редко (Ограничение на этого идама высшей тантры, едва ли не самого популяр¬ного в Индии, было наложено Цзонхавой в связи со "слабой" дисциплиной (в глазах низших монахов и мирян) тантристов в дацане Гоман (sgo mang) монастыря Брайбун, практикующих эту систему (Хеваджра). Но затем основатель знаменитой гоманской школы философии Гунчен Жамьян-Шадба отдал дань этому идаму, и в основанном им на своей родине (Амдо) в монастыре Лавран был открыт Жедор-дацан.).
В большинстве крупных монастырей распространены факультеты медицины (Манба-дацаны).

----------

Shanty (31.03.2010), Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Географически распространение буддизма в Монголии и Бурятии на конечном отрезке делится на два направления (схожие с направлениями продвижения буддизма в Халху: из Тибета и Пекина): а) из Тибета через Монголию и из самой Монголии, б) из Амдо. Эти два направления отражены в солдепах (gsol debs) — линиях преемственности: в центральных районах Бурятии мы наблюдаем связь с центральным Тибетом — с линией перерожденцев Панчень-ламы, у агинских же бурят прослеживается большое влияние амдоского монастыря Лавран. Кроме господствующего направления Гелукпы, также как в Халхе, заметно распространение секты Шижедпы (как уже упоминалось, не в виде самостоятельной, а в виде широкого использования тантристами практики жод) и почти не заметна старая школа — Нингма, и новые, Сакьяпа и Каржудпа. Часть представителей последних трех традиций в 20-е годы XX в. "откочевали" во Внутреннюю Монголию.
…..Так, например, если от государственной религии Бон в Тибете сох¬ранились очень малочисленные монастыри, внешне очень напоминающие буддийские, то в Монголии мы не увидим ни монастырей, ни самостоятельной литературы, ни каких-либо других крупных форм самостоятельного существования местных религий, верований. Правда, почти беспрепятственному утверждению буддизма в Монголии способствовало благоволение со стороны иноземной цинской династии, а такого сопротивления его распространению, как в Тибете, здесь не было.
……….
При анализе библиографий работ по истории буддизма в Бурятии нельзя не обратить внимания на то, что, из бурятской историографии и других местных оригинальных ис¬точников авторы избирают в основном летописи (общего характера) и архивные материалы, реже привлекают различные надписи, каменные рельефы в местах поклонения верующих, а также устную традицию. Особый интерес на фоне таких первоисточников вызывают исторические хроники, составленные в среде ламаистского духовенства. Одна из них была обнаружена в рукописном отделе БИОН и была переведена на русский язык (с тибетского) Б.Д. Дандароном. Рукопись охватывает события с 1648 по 1852 г. Она подтверждает, что в начале распространения буддизма среди бурят существенную роль играли монголы: "Тогда они (хоринские буряты) поклонялись различным духам — онго-нам (ong kvong) ("онгод" дословно — "шаманские идолы". — Прим. Перев.). Именно в это время здравствовал Джибцзан-Лобсан-Дамби-Джалцан (первый ургинский хутухта Лубсан-Дамба-Джалцан (1636—1723 гг.), известный под прозвищем Ундэр-гэгэн. — Прим. перев.).
В связи с большой смутой, посеянной в 1676 г., из Урги прибыли сюда 150 тибетско-монгольских гэлунов, которым народ начал поклоняться как представителям драгоценной и высокой религии. Ими же был создан Цонгольский дацан..." [Дандарон. Из истории..., с. 3]. Далее сказано: "Для распространения религиозного учения лама Чойджи Агван-Пунцок, тибетец из Джонан (со neing) основал [должность] главы желтой религии (ser mo ba kun kyi mgo mdzad pas — тибетское выражение, означающее "глава желтой религии". — Прим. перев.) в монастыре Цонгол брай-бун  (Место первых бурятских проповедников ламаизма — Хамбо Заяева и др. Здесь было несколько цанидских школ, организованных по образцу лхасского монастыря Брайбун) в стране русских. С того времени до настоящих пор эту должность продолжают занимать пандиты Хамбы" [Там же, с. 4] (Для того чтобы ослабить влияние ургинского Богдо-гегена, а заодно и манчжуров в Забайкалье, русский царь через дипломата Савву Рагузинского учредил должность главы над всеми бурятскими ламами, дав ему титул Бандидо Хамбо-Лама) . Монголов же мы видим среди первых настоятелей других монастырей: ширетуй (настоятель) Анинского дацана (имя его автор хроники не сообщает; известен только его ученик Лобсан-Дандар, бывший недолгое время также настоятелем этого дацана и которого за появление в нетрезвом виде в конце сагаловки (15-го числа белого месяца) в дацане (прибыв в дацан для чтения молебна "нгоба" (bsngo ba), совершить службу не смог) отстранили от должности и назначили "ламу Пунцок (Phun tshogs — о нем не упоминается в хоринских летописях. — Прим. перев.), который стал настоятелем Кудунского и Анинского дацанов" [Там же, с. 4].
Другими монголами-настоятелями были Лама Дондуб — «известный по прозвищу "монгольский высокий лама" (hor ung dur bla mar grags pa — первый ширетуй Кижингинского дацана, он известен как первый распространитель буддизма среди хоринцев. — Прим. перев.)» [Там же, с. 2]; Жамьян-Сунраб, «"лама из Халхи" ('Jam dbyangs gsung rab-hal hai — 3-й настоятель Кижингинского дацана. — Прим. перев.)» [Там же]; лама Лобсан-Шираб в Кудунском монастыре [Там же] и другие. "Духовное освящение" (вновь отстроенного после пожара) Кудунского дацана сделали монгольские ученые ламы во главе с Ендон-гэлоном" (hot mer gan bla та Yon lan dge slong — о нем не упоминается в хоринских летописях. — Прим. перев.) [Там же, с. 3].
Со временем, по мере увеличения числа высокообразованных и высоконравственных лам среди бурят и в особенности после официального обретения независимости от монгольской церкви, настоятелями монастырей (и вообще "высшими" ламами) становились выходцы из местных лам: "В те далекие времена, кроме молебствий, читаемых в период больших праздников, еще не проводилось ежедневное чтение проповедей и слушание их в соответствии со способностями воспринимающего разума. Однако, благодаря авторитету высших лам, рядовые ламы могли постепенно стать образованными. Правда, появилось несметное количество лам: ученые, познавшие степени обычных путей спасения, великие йогины (отшельники), практикующие тантрийские пути; ученые, познавшие основу цанида (mtshan nyid; первый философский факультет в Бурятии был организован при Цугольском дацане в 1845 году. — Прим. перев.) и овладевшие методами обдумывания и слушания проповедей; и ламы, познавшие медицину, искусства и астрономию" [Там же, с. 5].
Одним из признаков высокого развития буддийской культуры явилось местное издание литературы. Отдельные работы, напечатанные с ксилографических досок, издавались многими бурятскими монастырями. Примерно в 1860 г. в Агинском монастыре устанавливается печатный станок для ксилографического печатания буддийских текстов на тибетском и монгольском языках, после чего монастырь становится издательским центром Бурятии. Широко известен каталог книг, напечатанных в этом монастыре.
Другим признаком (еще более) высокого развития стало издание самостоятельных работ. В статье Б.Д. Дандарона "Aga monastery (Aginski Datsan)" мы читаем: "Оно (издательство) также напечатало оригинальные работы бурятских ученых-монахов. Эта литература публиковалась на двух языках — тибетском и монгольском... Известно, что некоторые ламы монастыря написали (rtsom) самостоятельные работы на тибетском языке: работы по системе Калачакра Данзана Жарбаева; учебник для монастырского философского факультета Соднома Чжамсо (который сам учился на философском отделении Агинского дацана и получил степень рабчамбы в монгольском монастыре Бадгар) под названием "Mtshod bya don gyi dge 'dun nyi shu'i rnam bzag" ("Повествование о двадцати ламах, следовавших по пути мудрости"), которое использовалось как руководство по классу Праджня-парамита; учебник по философии Мадхьямики; работа о понятии Шуньята в философских системах Мадхьямика и Йогачара.
В 1867 году ширетуй Тугулдуров написал на тибетском языке книгу по астрономии и основал астрономический факультет.
Среди авторов и переводчиков, которые писали на монгольском языке, первое место принадлежат ширетую Лобсан Дорже Данжинову. Он был известен как переводчик и издатель книг на бурятском языке, расчитанных на самый широкий круг читателей. Он опубликовал биографии высокочтимых в Монголии буддийских деятелей, популярные книги по этике, монгольские буквари, грамматики, собрания джатак, песни Миларайпы и был одним из авторов цикла книг по этике, изданного в 1892 г.
Как переводчик и издатель широкой известностью пользовался Дылгыров; особенно известны его переводы руководств по философии, таких как "Chu'i bstan bcos", "Shing gi bstan bcos", я комментарий на "Ламрин-чен-мо" [Дандарон, 1961, с. 249—250 ].
Опуская период с середины 30-х годов, когда было разрушено подавляющее большинство из более чем сорока дацанов, и до открытия двух небольших дацанов в 1948 г. (Иволгинский под Улан-Удэ и Агинский в Агинском н.о. Читинской области), можно сказать, что это частичное восстановление (структурное и функциональное) монастырей было неполным.
Можно долго перечислять, что не было восстановлено в монастырях (не было ни одного факультета, ни типографии, ни одной мастерской и т.д.). До 1970 года не было возможности готовить смену уходящему поколению лам. Проще сказать, что вся дацанская деятельность была ограничена ежегодными календарными хуралами и более мелкими ритуальными службами (малые хуралы), а также выполнением различных просьб мирян.»

На этом я заканчиваю цитировать работу Железнова А.И. 

В общем-то все ясно с заявлением хамбо-ламы.
Впрочем, можно было бы и не затевать всю эту бодягу. Достаточно упомянуть один только момент передачи той или иной тантры. Всегда в ежедневных практиках по тантрийскому методу (в больших методах) упоминается вся традиция передачи. И в предварительных солдебах и в наншодах (подношения водкой, виной, чаем….). неужто кто-то из практиков поверит, что в методах хамбо-ламы Аюшеева идет следующая последовательность: Кашйапа, Шакйамуни, Итигелов. Между Шакйамуни и Итигеловым (дай бог ему здоровья или чего там в его состоянии?) стоит вереница тибетских и монгольских учителей. Или Аюшеев будет нас убеждать, что это не так, а Итигелов получил непосредственно от Шакйамуни, а Аюшеев непосредственно от Итигелова пару лет назад? Может для пущей важности все же и Падмасамбхаву включить в список традиции передачи? Для солидности. А то как-то несолидно получается, понимаешь. 

Кстати, есть фото, где Итигелов вместе с другими настоятелями бурятских дацанов (до революции) сидит перед Багулой Ринпоче в его предшествующем рождении. И Бакула Ринпоче сидит выше всех на олбоках. А ведь тогда надо бы сидеть Итигелову на одном уровне с Бакулой Ринпоче. Да и зачем им нужен был тогда Бакула, когда был Итигелов. Очень все это грустно.

----------


## Этэйла

прочитав http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/26/ayusheev.html хочется сказать: каков вопрос , таков ответ и получили...сомниваюсь в политкорректности журналиста, который задавал так вопросы 
 цитата:
— Досточтимый пандито хамбо-лама, вы хотите сказать, что это проявление своего рода культурного или религиозного колониализма - предпочтения импортных идеалов перед своими родными? 

Что можно ответить на так поставленный вопрос? 

 цитата:
— В таком случае, наверное, нужно быть последовательными до конца и проводить молебны в дацанах на бурятском, а не на тибетском языке.

За такой "тон" заданной им беседы..... насколько понимаю Александром Махачкеевым, можно было и его спросить, кто ему составлял эти вопросы?

----------


## Норбу

> очень грустно видеть , что вы пишете на Буддийском форуме.
> вы и правда Буддисты?
> вы давали прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях? Да? Может не лишним будет перечитать текст еще раз?
> 
> и тем более грустно слышать это от лица "молодых практиков" и тех, "кто лично с Хамбо-Ламой не знаком".
> 
> Какое право у вас есть так говорить? 
> 
> Вот лично вы сколько Дацанов  построили, сколько ступ возвели? 
> ...


Все рады за вас! Но извините, ПРАКТИКА Дхармы не измеряется в ступах и дацанах... увы...

----------


## PampKin Head

> За такой "тон" заданной им беседы..... насколько понимаю Александром Махачкеевым, можно было и его спросить, кто ему составлял эти вопросы?


Думаю, что более интересно, кто составлял Хамбе такие ответы.

----------


## Huandi

Да, пошутил он, видимо. Вот, в случае с ангажированным журналистом многое встает на место - это могла быть шутливой попытка поставить его на место. Не только ведь "западным" ламам можно юморить...

----------


## Саша П.

> очень грустно видеть , что вы пишете на Буддийском форуме.
> вы и правда Буддисты?
> вы давали прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях? Да? Может не лишним будет перечитать текст еще раз?
> 
> и тем более грустно слышать это от лица "молодых практиков" и тех, "кто лично с Хамбо-Ламой не знаком".
> 
> Какое право у вас есть так говорить? 
> 
> Вот лично вы сколько Дацанов  построили, сколько ступ возвели? 
> ...


К сожалению"...он мудрый и сильный, он ступы строит..." здесь не  совсем подходит.
Вас,   уважаемая Causaria,  медленно, но  фактически  ставят перед выбором: или быть за хамбо, или за далай ламу, и фамилия далай ламы заведомо  в бюллетене вычеркнута.
Это могло бы быть вашим личным делом, личным делом людей, или личным делом хамбо, не иди речь об устоявшейся религии с реальной историей, где перерожденцы занимают ключевое место. Это просто будет уже другая религия.

Подумайте,  что это будут за ступы с дацанами без  линий преемственности. Пустышки.  А старые бурятские ламы давно ушли.

----------


## Этэйла

> Это просто будет уже другая религия.
> 
> Подумайте,  что это будут за ступы с дацанами без  линий преемственности. Пустышки.  А старые бурятские ламы давно ушли.


Если Вы так далеко смогли заглянуть в будущее бурятского буддизма, то почему бы вам не взять на себя смелость и не озвучить, что же это будет за религия???
И если не сложно, можно поподробнее о линии преемственности...возможно я что-то не догоняю, про это)))

----------


## Саша П.

> Если Вы так далеко смогли заглянуть в будущее бурятского буддизма, то почему бы вам не взять на себя смелость и не озвучить, что же это будет за религия???
> И если не сложно, можно поподробнее о линии преемственности...возможно я что-то не догоняю, про это)))


Вы знаете, я заглядываю в недавнее советское прошлое, когда  шлюзы были перекрыты, а буддизм в Бурятии, Колмыкии, и Туве был воплощен в тех стариках, которые родились  до советской власти, учились в мирном тогда Тибете, и в большой не-советской Монголии. Потом все это стало уходить, и остались вот только они.

Далай Лама 14 несколько раз приезжал, на 70е - 80е выпал конфликт с Китаем,  и его приглашали в тогдашней ситуации, приезжал и Бакула. 

Вот собственно, и все, почти не было книг, европейцев не жаловали, было много  всем известных проблем,  но самое главное - в те годы авторитет Далай Ламы и тибетских Римпоче не ставился  даже  сомнение тогдашним буддийским управлением в СССР, а теперь - ставится, и это принципиальный момент. Об этом и пишу.

Такая вот религия.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы знаете, я заглядываю в недавнее советское прошлое, когда шлюзы были перекрыты, а буддизм в Бурятии, Колмыкии, и Туве был воплощен в тех стариках, которые родились до советской власти, учились в мирном тогда Тибете, и в большой не-советской Монголии. Потом все это стало уходить, и остались вот только они.


Чтобы учиться в мирном Тибете, нужно было очень искусно себя выдавать за монгола. Иностранцев отлавливали и *по закону* делали "секир башка".

----------


## Саша П.

> Чтобы учиться в мирном Тибете, нужно было очень искусно себя выдавать за монгола. Иностранцев отлавливали и *по закону* делали "секир башка".


Не хочется превращать это во флуд, почитайте биографии бурятских, колмыкских и тувинских  лам.

----------


## Анирудха

> Чтобы учиться в мирном Тибете, нужно было очень искусно себя выдавать за монгола.


Так и есть. Вот в начале прошлого века туда попал один парень с запада России, он всем говорил что монгол. Его многие старики тибетцы из Гомана видели. И когда уже в Индийский гоман приехали учиться русские парни, тибетцы сказали что тот был похож на них. Правда это или нет но такую историю слышал.

----------


## Causaria

> Все рады за вас! Но извините, ПРАКТИКА Дхармы не измеряется в ступах и дацанах... увы...


Уважаемый, Норбу,

А сколько Ступ и Дацанов построили лично вы, чтобы с такой уверенностью говорить?

----------


## Causaria

> К сожалению"...он мудрый и сильный, он ступы строит..." здесь не  совсем подходит.
> Вас,   уважаемая Causaria,  медленно, но  фактически  ставят перед выбором: или быть за хамбо, или за далай ламу, и фамилия далай ламы заведомо  в бюллетене вычеркнута.
> Это могло бы быть вашим личным делом, личным делом людей, или личным делом хамбо, не иди речь об устоявшейся религии с реальной историей, где перерожденцы занимают ключевое место. Это просто будет уже другая религия.
> 
> Подумайте,  что это будут за ступы с дацанами без  линий преемственности. Пустышки.  А старые бурятские ламы давно ушли.


Спасибо, конечно, за сочувствие, но выбора никакого нет. Вы уже о политике говорите. 

А мне достаточно быть вне ее. 
Ни Его Святейшество Далай Лама, ни Хамбо Лама не являются моими учителями.
Мой взгляд совершенно сторонний и я не преследую ничьих интересов.
Я следую как и вы 4 благородным истинам срединного пути.

Учителя приходят и уходят, а нам с вами оставаться в этой стране и жить всем вместе, а политические игры не принесут благо никому из нас.

----------


## Causaria

> Подумайте,  что это будут за ступы с дацанами без  линий преемственности. Пустышки.  А старые бурятские ламы давно ушли.


А вы были в Иволгинском Дацане?

----------


## Анирудха

> — Бурятский буддизм вполне самодостаточен на протяжении столетий и достиг небывалых высот. Пример хамбо-ламы Итигэлова и других наших великих лам говорит сам за себя. Не надо чувствовать себя людьми второго сорта.
> 
> — Досточтимый пандито хамбо-лама, вы хотите сказать, что это проявление своего рода культурного или религиозного колониализма - предпочтения импортных идеалов перед своими родными? Но ведь буддизм пришел в Бурятию с юга - через Тибет и Монголию?
> 
> — Буряты получили буддизм от Дамба-Доржи Заяева, а он, в свою очередь, получил его в первом своем рождении от Будды Кашьяпы, а во втором - от Будды Шакъямуни! Запомните это.




Это высказывание касается того факта, что буддизм пришел в Бурятию не в лице тибетского монаха и тибетского менталитета, которому пытаются подражать многие нынешние буддисты, а в лице Бурятского Ламы - Дамба Доржи Заяева. Поэтому и говорится что буддизм не тибетский. Вообще когда говорят про какой то буддизм, то чаще судят по менталитету.  Факт его учебы и пребывание в Гоман дацане здесь специально не учитывается, поскольку цель самого высказывания в другом. То есть показать на самодостаточность религии бурят.  Которая сложилась за пару веков, и которая еще будет развиваться. И речь в остновном была обращенна в сторону коренного населения Бурятии. Так что пусть они и судят.

----------


## Саша П.

> Спасибо, конечно, за сочувствие, но выбора никакого нет. Вы уже о политике говорите. 
> 
> А мне достаточно быть вне ее. 
> Ни Его Святейшество Далай Лама, ни Хамбо Лама не являются моими учителями.
> Мой взгляд совершенно сторонний и я не преследую ничьих интересов.
> Я следую как и вы 4 благородным истинам срединного пути.
> 
> Учителя приходят и уходят, а нам с вами оставаться в этой стране и жить всем вместе, а политические игры не принесут благо никому из нас.


Именно. Выбора никакого нет. Его Святейшество Далай Лама уже лет десять не может приехать в Россию. Приехать как духовный лидер. И действительно, за этим стоит политика. Она заключается в том, что каждый раз, когда МИД собирается выдать ему въездную визу, Китай заявляет протест.

Теперь я пытаюсь понять Вас. По всему получается, что Вас эта ситуация или устраивает, или Вы от нее далеки. Но это для Вас.

Однако  Далай Лама - это "фигура номер один" для гелукпинцев, независимо от того, является он чьим-то коренным учителем или нет. 
Вообще думается, что людей, чьим коренным учителем он является, не так уж  и много. 
Вместе с тем, ни в Бурятии, ни в других краях я не встречал гелукпинцев / и не только/, кто бы не относился к нему, как к воплощению Авалакитешвары. Для многих простых  людей встреча с ним - это едва ли не смысл жизни.

И вот теперь получается, что для всех для них эти вот  "политические игры" - очень серьезная помеха. И если Вы скажете, что "Учителя приходят и уходят" -  им,  Вас могут просто не понять.
Кармически они оказались в патовой  ситуации. И она бы могла бы разрешиться, получи они наконец выбор, имей возможность встретить Его Святейшество у себя дома. 

Вместе с тем, как следует из этой темы, этим людям говорят,  и говорят с высокой трибуны нечто противоположное тому, к чему они уже веками привыкли. И за этим, да стоит политика. И говорит это не кто-то, а   Хамбо-лама. Я догадываюсь, что это звучит очень убедительно. Например, с ваших слов.

У образованных людей - это называется когнитивный диссонанс. У простых людей - национальная трагедия. Если говорить каждый день, то однажды они могут с этим согласиться. Или сделать вид, что согласились. 
В любом случае, в опасности их религиозно-мировоззренческий базис.
Нечто очень тонкое и важное. Едва ли понятное со стороны, но чрезвычайно важное для буддиста.


Про ступы и дацаны пусть кто-нибудь другой  напишет, если захочет. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

> Его Святейшество Далай Лама уже лет десять не может приехать в Россию.


В 2004 году Его Святейшество приезжал в Россию. Надо бы знать этот факт. Почему-то ступы и дацаны в Тибете волнуют, а ступы и дацаны в России - нет. Странно.

----------


## Анирудха

> Вместе с тем, как следует из этой темы, этим людям говорят,  и говорят с высокой трибуны нечто противоположное тому, к чему они уже веками привыкли. И за этим, да стоит политика. И говорит это не кто-то, а   Хамбо-лама.


Откуда у вас такая осведомленность, кто говорит, а кто нет? Может вы тоже кому диктуете с высоко трибуны?

----------


## Саша П.

> В 2004 году Его Святейшество приезжал в Россию. Надо бы знать этот факт. Почему-то ступы и дацаны в Тибете волнуют, а ступы и дацаны в России - нет. Странно.


В Бурятию ? Куда именно ?

----------


## Саша П.

> Откуда у вас такая осведомленность, кто говорит, а кто нет? Может вы тоже кому диктуете с высоко трибуны?


— Бурятский буддизм вполне самодостаточен на протяжении столетий и достиг небывалых высот. Пример хамбо-ламы Итигэлова и других наших великих лам говорит сам за себя. Не надо чувствовать себя людьми второго сорта.

— Досточтимый пандито хамбо-лама, вы хотите сказать, что это проявление своего рода культурного или религиозного колониализма - предпочтения импортных идеалов перед своими родными? Но ведь буддизм пришел в Бурятию с юга - через Тибет и Монголию?

— Буряты получили буддизм от Дамба-Доржи Заяева, а он, в свою очередь, получил его в первом своем рождении от Будды Кашьяпы, а во втором - от Будды Шакъямуни! Запомните это.

----------


## Ersh

> В Бурятию ? Куда именно ?


В Калмыкию. В Элисту.

----------


## Саша П.

> В Калмыкию. В Элисту.


Уважаемый Ерш, Калмыкия, Элиста - это далеко не вся Россия, где бы хотели видеть Его Святейшества, а эта тема и вовсе о Бурятии. Вроде бы он приезжал по приглашению Илюмжинова?

Согласитесь, что проблема с приездом ЕСДЛ  в Россию существует лет десять,  возможно, Вы поправите и назовете точнее, с каких именно пор? Девять лет, одиннадцать ...?

----------


## Саша П.

> Почему-то ступы и дацаны в Тибете волнуют, а ступы и дацаны в России - нет. Странно.


Ничего не остается, как порекомендовать Вам внимательно перечитать тему.
Она в значительной степени посвящена ступам и дацанам в России.

Речь здесь  идет о том, чтобы они, ступы и дацаны, везде были и оставались именно ступами и именно дацанами.

Ничего личного.

----------


## PampKin Head

> — Бурятский буддизм вполне самодостаточен на протяжении столетий и достиг небывалых высот. Пример хамбо-ламы Итигэлова и других наших великих лам говорит сам за себя. Не надо чувствовать себя людьми второго сорта.


Если у вас проблемы уровня "первый сорт-второй сорт", то зачем вам вообще учителя, включая местных?




> — Досточтимый пандито хамбо-лама, вы хотите сказать, что это проявление своего рода культурного или религиозного колониализма - предпочтения импортных идеалов перед своими родными? Но ведь буддизм пришел в Бурятию с юга - через Тибет и Монголию?


Неужели Будда был бурят? Налицо поклонение неместному.

Я вот чего не пойму: при такой самодостаточности и первосортности, что ж вас так в Гоман то тянет? Самое большое землячество, однако... Неужто ради передачи учений, полученных Заяевым от Будды Кашьяпы, монахам Гомана? Вот у них наверное глаза то круглые, когда им такое передают! 




> — Буряты получили буддизм от Дамба-Доржи Заяева, а он, в свою очередь, получил его в первом своем рождении от Будды Кашьяпы, а во втором - от Будды Шакъямуни! Запомните это.


А лучше сделайте татуировки с данными перлами на лбах. Тогда при встрече друг с другом будете зановлять то, что "не должно забыть".

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Саша! 
Сначала Вы утверждаете, что Далай-Лама не мог приехать в Россию 10 лет. Я Вам доказал обратное, Вы еще что-то придумываете. До этого Далай-Лама был в России в 1991-м и 1992 годах. До этого Далай-Лама был в России в  1979, 1982 и 1986 годах, при "кровавом советском режиме".
Чтобы предотвратить дальнейшие вопросы с Вашей стороны, скажу, что до этого Далай-Лама ни разу не был в России со времен учреждения своего титула. Согласитесь, что в последние годы он довольно часто бывает в России?

----------


## Ersh

> Ничего не остается, как порекомендовать Вам внимательно перечитать тему.
> Она в значительной степени посвящена ступам и дацанам в России.
> 
> Речь здесь идет о том, чтобы они, ступы и дацаны, везде были и оставались именно ступами и именно дацанами.


Я-то грешным делом подумал, что она посвящена обсуждению беседы Хамбо-ламы. Непонятно, что сейчас - ступы и дацаны уже не ступы и дацаны? Вы сами-то ходите в Санкт-Петербургский дацан?

----------


## Саша П.

> Уважаемый Саша! 
> Сначала Вы утверждаете, что Далай-Лама не мог приехать в Россию 10 лет. Я Вам доказал обратное, Вы еще что-то придумываете. До этого Далай-Лама был в России в 1991-м и 1992 годах. До этого Далай-Лама был в России в  1979, 1982 и 1986 годах, при "кровавом советском режиме".
> Чтобы предотвратить дальнейшие вопросы с Вашей стороны, скажу, что до этого Далай-Лама ни разу не был в России со времен учреждения своего титула. Согласитесь, что в последние годы он довольно часто бывает в России?


Уважаемый Ерш, спасибо за точные даты.
Если я правильно понял с Ваших слов, последний  визит - это 1992 год. То есть, больше 10 лет. Пятнадцать.

Если Вы хотите тем самым сказать, что проблемы с его приездом нет, то искренне не понимаю, зачем ? Проблема есть, речь об этом.
С 1992 года по 2008 состоялся один очень незначительный для духовного лидера эпизод, поездка по приглашению  главы республики в Калмыкию, которая также не имела  до сих пор продолжения. 

Признайте же, наконец, главное.

И да, в Петербургском дацане ни один Далай лама, включая XIV, не побывал.

----------


## Ersh

> С 1992 года по 2008 состоялся один очень незначительный для духовного лидера эпизод, поездка по приглашению главы республики в Калмыкию, которая также не имела до сих пор продолжения.


Это для Вас он незначительный. Для калмыков и бурят - более чем значительный.



> И да, в Петербургском дацане ни один Далай лама, включая XIV, не побывал.


Я имел в виду Вас. Если посещаете, то по крайней мере странно, пользуясь Дацаном, находящемся под юрисдикцией БТСР, для духовной практики, не иметь уважения к главе этой организации.

----------


## Саша П.

> Это для Вас он незначительный. Для калмыков и бурят - более чем значительный.
> 
> Я имел в виду Вас. Если посещаете, то по крайней мере странно, пользуясь Дацаном, находящемся под юрисдикцией БТСР, для духовной практики, не иметь уважения к главе этой организации.


Лучше все-таки спросить калмыков и бурят, насколько их эта ситуация устраивает. Печально то, имхо, что кого-то , может, и устраивает.
Глава же  БТСР  делает более, чем странные и очень тенденциозные сообщения. См. выше.

Ваша же позиция в этом вопросе понятна. Давайте же  не будем затевать флуд. Хотя общаться с Вами очень интересно.

Далай лама не может посещать районы распространения тибетского буддизма в России так, как он делает в других странах. Напомню, что также точно не может посетить Тибет. В России он бывал один раз за последние 15 лет, несмотря на готовность и многочисленные приглашения. Логика, что его предшественники не были тут ни разу - это для  китайского агитпропа.

----------


## Этэйла

Уважаемые форумчане,учавствующие в обсуждение этой "темы"...
Вы строите свои выводы на пустоте заряженной отрицанием, кто из вас  мог бы встать на местоХамбы Ламы Дамбы Аюшева???(осуждать и обсуждать очень легко, даже много ума не надо)..
Если Вы хотите высказать свое недовольство поступками этого человека, сомневаетесь правильностью его мышления, а почему бы вам не написать на его e-meil...там хотя бы будет у Хамбы Ламы возможность ответа на все ваши нападки..
Как для буддиста возможно вести разговор с апонентом, который не имеет возможности вам ответить???
Жаль что ваш Буддийский Форум стал превращаться в интриги и склоку((((

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы строите свои выводы на пустоте заряженной отрицанием, кто из вас мог бы встать на местоХамбы Ламы Дамбы Аюшева???(осуждать и обсуждать очень легко, даже много ума не надо)..


Ну выберите меня, чтоли, Хамбо-ламой бурятского народа. ) Я не против.

----------


## Саша П.

> Ну выберите меня, чтоли, Хамбо-ламой бурятского народа. ) Я не против.


Нет уж, уважаемый PampKin Head. Озеро Байкал, это все-таки не озеро Селигер.
В буддизме авторитетами становятся по духовным заслугам,  а не по номенклатуре. 
Поэтому  Вы уж , пожалуйста, не сходите с духовного пути,  чувствующим существам  Вы нужны в другом качестве.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет уж, уважаемый PampKin Head. Озеро Байкал, это все-таки не озеро Селигер.
> В буддизме авторитетами становятся по духовным заслугам,  а не по номенклатуре. 
> Поэтому  Вы уж , пожалуйста, не сходите с духовного пути,  чувствующим существам  Вы нужны в другом качестве.



Хм... Озеро Байкал, озеро Cелигер... Это к чему?

Каковы духовные заслуги нынешнего Хамбо-Ламы?

----------


## Huandi

А что такое "духовные заслуги"? Пунья, разве что? Так тогда, "номенклатура" просто зависит от нее. Благодаря накопленной в прошлых жизнях пунье Путин был президентом, и т.п.

----------


## Саша П.

> А что такое "духовные заслуги"? Пунья, разве что? Так тогда, "номенклатура" просто зависит от нее. Благодаря накопленной в прошлых жизнях пунье Путин был президентом, и т.п.


Сталин тоже. Умный и сильный.

Нет, блин, этот форум как семечки. Сейчас что-нибудь еще напишу пафосное.

----------


## Huandi

Разумеется, у Сталина в прошлых жизнях было достаточно заслуг, позволивших ему стать главой огромного государства, и удерживать власть до самой смерти.

----------


## Саша П.

> Какое право у вас есть так говорить? 
> 
> Вот лично вы сколько Дацанов  построили, сколько ступ возвели? 
> 
> 
> Я была в Иволгинском Дацане, и Хамбо Лама Дамба Аюшеев без всякой предварительной договоренности принял меня и мы говорили больше часа.
> И в моем сердце осталась совершенно искренняя радость за то, что во главе   Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России стоит именно этот человек - мудрый и сильный, который не говорит, а делает. Строит Дацаны и Ступы, добивается адекватного отношения к Сангхе со стороны правительства и чиновников, его уважает и Алексий - II и Муфтий Равиль Гайнутдин. Образование, которое дает Иволгинский Дацан признанно Высшим, еще задолго до того, как этого же добились Христиане в своих семинариях.


Уважаемая  Causaria , только сейчас заметил, что Вы корреспондент ВГТРК "Россия". Поэтому еще несколько слов. 

Право говорить есть у каждого. Это на всякий случай. В отношении чиновников -  даже своего рода  почетная  обязанность  гражданина.  И бывают разные мнения.
Буддисту же вовсе рекомендовано  анализировать. 

Так вот про ступы и дацаны. 
Вам отвечают люди, которые знают и хамбо-ламу  Аюшеева, и в Ивалгинском дацане бывали, и в Бурятии, Калмыкии, Туве жили.
Чей опыт измеряется не часами бесед. И к ступам, и  к дацанам  тоже имеют отношение.
Для которых это не PR- акция, не отмывание денег, не пыль в глаза. Перечитайте внимательно их ответы. 
Ценность строительства дацанов не сопоставима с ценностью их наполнения. И, к сожалению, с «наполнением» большие проблемы. К концу 20 века, если что осталось, так это – кирпичи. 
И, к не меньшему сожалению, наполнение это - даже и не Высшее образование. 

И к очень большому сожалению, даже не знание наизусть тех или иных текстов, молитв и методов.

Всех Благ.

----------


## Саша П.

> Разумеется, у Сталина в прошлых жизнях было достаточно заслуг, позволивших ему стать главой огромного государства, и удерживать власть до самой смерти.


Да, я понимаю. Теперь он, по-видимому,  снова в землях Амитабхи.

----------


## PampKin Head

По аналогии...

"Дакпо-Кагью получили буддизм непосредственно от Будды Шакьямуни" (с) Гампопа, перерождение ученика Будды.




> Буддисту же вовсе рекомендовано анализировать.


зачот.

P.S. Хотелось бы узнать, сколько дацанов и ступ построил Будда Шакьямуни.

----------


## Huandi

> Теперь он, по-видимому, снова в землях Амитабхи.


Глупый юмор. Различайте карму прошлых жизней от текущей деятельности, создавшей условия для будущих.

----------


## Саша П.

> Глупый юмор. Различайте карму прошлых жизней от текущей деятельности, создавшей условия для будущих.


 Вы не видите разницы между кармой прошлой жизни и  заслугами диктатора и заслугами монаха, например?

Я понял тут шутить нельзя.  Извините. Юмор, он в принципе не от ума.

----------


## Huandi

> В буддизме авторитетами становятся по духовным заслугам, а не по номенклатуре.





> Вы не видите разницы между кармой прошлой жизни и заслугами диктатора и заслугами монаха, например?


А при чему тут, вижу ли я? От того, как я считаю, не зависит действие кармы у других людей. Есть у человека карма (заслуги) стать хамбо-ламой, он им и становится. Не согласны?

----------


## Саша П.

> А при чему тут, вижу ли я? От того, как я считаю, не зависит действие кармы у других людей. Есть у человека карма (заслуги) стать хамбо-ламой, он им и становится. Не согласны?


Дык. Кто бы сомневался.

Вопрос скорее, а что значит тот или иной пост в той или иной исторической ситуации. То есть, хамбо - хамбе рознь. 
Не хочется лишний раз останавливаться на этом благородном примере: скажем,  у человека есть карма быть машинистом, но куда он приведет паровоз, не знает никто. Может под откос, может, к светлому будущему. Об этом Вы и пишете.

И это то, что касается "мирских" в том или ином смысле "постов". Но хочется обратить внимание на то, что  этот разговор прямо или косвенно касается  и тулку.
Специфического для тибетского буддизма явления. Так вот тулку, как я слышал, они бодхисаттвы. В любом случае. Есть нюансы реализации, но это принципиальный момент.

----------


## Jamtso

Известный факт, что при посещении китайскими делегациями бурятских дацанов, оттуда выносят портреты Далай-Ламы и прячут их в чуланах, иначе высокие китайские гости отказываются заходить в храм. ТАкая практика в Бурятии повсеместна. А вот когда китайские гости приехали в Калмыкию и потребовали вынести портрет ДЛ из хурула, то Тело Ринпоче им наотрез отказал, и китайцы удалились. Поддержание подлинного буддийского духа нации действительно начинается с головы.

----------

Доржик (22.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> ...на вопрос, что он практикует он просто отмазывался, а дальнейшие специфично проверочные вопросы тантрического толка показали, что он полный невежда и занимается только политикой...


Небольшая деталь насчёт того, что же практикует Хамбо. Не так давно беседовали с парнем, вернувшимся из Иволгинского дацана, с Сашей Соколовым (монашеское имя запямятовал). Он не мог обойти вниманием фигуру Аюшеева, и в среди прочего поведал, что, дескать, наш хамбо-лама выполняет практику некоего демона - перерождение тибетского тантриста-самоубийцы (этот одиозный "демон", по-видимому, - печально известный Дорже Шугдан), а выглядит он как Манжушри с обломанным мечом. Вот так-то. 
Хотя хотел бы ещё раз уточнить, что это всё на уровне слухов.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Не все обратили внимание в полном тексте интервью Аушеева на то, что скоро должен состояться съезд по выбору нового хамбы и то, что на этом съезде должны присутствовать по три члена сангхи дацана и по два человека из прихожан. Это те самые спонсоры, кои в начале восстановления в начале перестройки стали иметь право Большого голоса и стали участвовать в политике дацанов. Это оказалось губительным, поскольку среди этих мирских спонсоров оказалось много бывших начальников, кои под лозунгом возрождения национальных ценностей стали вести сепаратистскую деятельность по большей независимости от Москвы, дабы сохранить и приумножить свою власть в нац образованиях. И эти попытки возведения преемственности от Шакйамуни идут все в том же русле. Не умные в смысле реального положения дел в русле религиозной преемственности, но векторально целенаправленные , чтобы доказать свою уникальность и независимость. Непонятно только, почему это называется ТРАДИЦИОННАЯ САНГХА РОСССИИ. Может быть, чтобы все буддисты в России стали считаться происходящими от Итигелова, и главой их стал Аюшеев или подобный ему? ну а все прочие станут буддистами от лукавого (например, от Падмасамбхавы, от него то вроде Итигелов не ведет свою духовную традицию по версии Аюшеева) и подлежащими уничтожению? А если учесть, что монголо-буряты очень любят вести свою родословную от Чингисхана, то и логично будет еще раз им пройтись по России, дабы показать этим россиянам, кто в доме хозяин и кто тут титульная нация.
А заодно и помочь решить демографич проблему путем подтаскивания и оттаскивания (это хоть и говорится про татар, но на самом деле татары были подчинены Чингисхановским начальникам).

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Можго сказать, что политика Аюшеева будет иметь губительные последствия для иных направлений бурятского буддизма, поскольку реально там есть разные традиции передачи. Есть через панчен-ламу, есть через далай-ламу. Есть красношапочные традиции, которые существовали еще в советские времена, правда это не афишировалось ламами. Можно было и зогченовские книги найти. Не редкость и боновские ритуальные книги у лам. Все это мирно существовало и к счастью не выходило на уровень прессы и политики.
Хотя конечно, когда в начале войны Китая с Вьетнамом(прибл 79 год), когда ламы хотели перед новыг годом в феврале сжигать СОР в сторону Китая, то Обком Партии запретил это делать.
Вспоминается реклама, что иногда лучше молчать, чем говорить.

Интересно, а что бы сказал сам Итигелов. Я думаю, грусно покачал бы головой, что стал по сути заложником политических разборок и неграмотности элементарной буддистов. 

А может, также как "каждый народ имеет того правителя коего заслуживает"  по карме, так и каждая сангха имеет того хамбу...........?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Pamprin head
Надо сказать, что Будда Шакйамуни вообще не был буддистом и не платил взносов ни в одну из буддийских сангх.
Можно сказать, если следовать логике Аюшеева!, что он был скорее всего учеником Кашйапы (если отбросить всех его не очень известных учителей как у Итигелова).
И тогда следуя этой логике можно сказать, что Шакйамуни и Итигелов были на ровнях, поскольку ведут родословную от Кашйапы (кстати, а почему Аюшеев не упомянул предшествющих будд, если уж замахнулись на "Вильяма нашего Шекспира").

И тогда, если следовать этой логике (не знаю даже заключать последнее слово в кавычки?), то можно смело сказать, что мы буряты имеем своего Будду и остальные нам как-то и побоку.

И тогда можно объявить новую религию Итегелизм.
Очень даже логично. 
Прости, меня дедушка Итегилов, но сидящих на лотосе не касаются разборки сидящих и копошащихся у трона.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Итегелизм уже вовсю развивается. Вот намедни одноименный бурятский институт (в смысле институт Итигелова, странно, чем он вообще занимается?) "нашел" пару перерождений  Итигелова в истории Индии (читал в присылаемой мне рассылке буддийских новостей). 

Касаемо кармы Дамбы Аюшеева стать хамбо: стать таким хамбо, то есть чиновником от религии, а вовсе не практиком Дхармы (на необходимость чего указывал Богдо-геген), достаточно просто. Нужно, к примеру, быть в прошлой жизни каким-нить удельным князьком, спонсировавшим бурятских лам, а также иметь неутоленную жажду власти. Готовый претендент на внимание со стороны духов гьялпо. Они любят эти темы с "восстановлением исторических и культурно-религиозных ценностей" :Smilie: ))))))))))))))). Чёрная сотня рулит даже в "жёлтой вере"...

----------


## Ондрий

> Итегелизм уже вовсю развивается. Вот намедни одноименный бурятский институт (в смысле институт Итигелова, странно, чем он вообще занимается?) "нашел" пару перерождений  Итигелова в истории Индии (читал в присылаемой мне рассылке буддийских новостей).


Где-то я это уже видел..... Ahnenerbe?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Известный факт, что при посещении китайскими делегациями бурятских дацанов, оттуда выносят портреты Далай-Ламы и прячут их в чуланах, иначе высокие китайские гости отказываются заходить в храм. ТАкая практика в Бурятии повсеместна.


Позорище. 

Собственно, где те пламенные "дугаровцы" в данном случае, которые рвутся объяснить свою родословную китайским "товарищам" и то, "кто кем владел"? Где этот хваленый национализм?




> А вот когда китайские гости приехали в Калмыкию и потребовали вынести портрет ДЛ из хурула, то Тело Ринпоче им наотрез отказал, и китайцы удалились. Поддержание подлинного буддийского духа нации действительно начинается с головы.


Достойно!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Однако  Далай Лама - это "фигура номер один" для гелукпинцев, независимо от того, является он чьим-то коренным учителем или нет.


тут небольшая неточность. Далайлама все же воплощение бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвара, а его учитель и тоже перерожденец ученика Цзонгкхапы Панчен-лама воплощение будды Амитабхи. Посему все же по старшинству фигура номер один Цзонгкхапа, номер два - панчен лама перерождение Хайдуба, а уже потом ,Далай-лама. Правда оба последних как левая и правая руки Цзонкхапы, поскольку панчен по левой руке=по мудрости=дхармакайе, а Далай-лама по правой руке=по методу=рупакайе. Но если для кого коренной, то конечно фигура номер один. 
В Бурятиии еще хитрее поскольку есть традиции в передачи тантр от Панчен-ламы и от Далай-ламы. И посему дацаны в разных районах могут тяготеть или к одному или к другому. 
Еще поэтому могут быть разноплеменные=разноклановые противоречия, кои возбуждает Аюшеев. Конечно народ будет помалкивать, но почитывать будет, как впрочем и раньше бывало, когда ученики одного учителя почитывали на учеников другого учителя. Далеко в историю ходить не надо

----------


## Топпер

> тут небольшая неточность. Далайлама все же воплощение бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвара, а его учитель и тоже перерожденец ученика Цзонгкхапы Панчен-лама воплощение будды Амитабхи. Посему все же по старшинству фигура номер один Цзонгкхапа, номер два - панчен лама перерождение Хайдуба, а уже потом ,Далай-лама.


Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара, в свою очередь, является воплощением Будды Авалокитешвары. Так, что всё правильно.

----------


## Саша П.

> тут небольшая неточность.


Так конечно, но... 

Что сейчас с Панчен-ламой, не всякий сказать возьмется, и историю помнют в основном люди образованные. 
При том знаю случаи, когда эти обстоятельства использовались ни для чего иного,  как для того, чтобы лишь навести тень на плетень: мол, ЕСДЛ исторически-то -  не пришей не пристегни.  Так...

То есть,  абсолютно согласен с фактологической стороной, но хочется заметить, что история - наука во многом удобная для манипулирования.

Имел же я ввиду  современность, уровень  народный, бытовой. Портреты Далай ламы повсюду, его явный "культ", и,  что существенно, - сам символ "тибетской религии" - это сострадание,  мантра Авалокитешвары.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара, в свою очередь, является воплощением Будды Авалокитешвары. Так, что всё правильно.


? Авалокитешвара - это бодхисаттва десятой бхуми. Его гуру- Будда Амитабха, глава семейства лотоса.

----------


## Топпер

Это с позиции сутры. А если смотреть глобальнее то это воплощение Будды Авалокитешвары.

----------


## Huandi

Бодхисаттва последней бхуми и Будда одно и то же в махаянской классификации.

----------


## Jamtso

Есть слух (через 1 руки от источника), что жене одного бурятского шерете приснился сон о том, как Итегелов сильно ругает Аюшеева и предрекает ему суровое воздаяние. Это случилось вскоре после обнаружения тела ламы. Тогда Аюшеев допрашивал местных лам на предмет таких знаков, но шерете (муж этой женщины) не сознался, не посмел озвучить.

----------


## Jamtso

Проблема еще состоит в том, что хамбо, получив от Е.С. Далай-Ламы много тантрических посвящений, публично открещивается от него и всячески принижает его роль в восстановлении буддизма в Бурятии, да и вообще в распространении буддизма по миру. А это серьезное нарушение самай в отношении гуру и обета Прибежища (если не можешь помочь, то хотя бы не вреди). Такое нарушение самай происходит и с бурятскими студентами тибетских монастырей в Индии, которые (опять же получив тантрические посвящения от ЕСДЛ) возвращаются в Бурятию и встают под флаги хамбо, выполняя его разнарядки (не перечить властям и китайцам, например). Все это лишает Бурятию благословения будд и бодхисаттв.

----------


## Causaria

Не обладаю такими глубокими познаниями в философии, как большинство здесь присутствующих, и не изучаю проблемы когнитивного диссонанса. 
Но я следую 4 благородным истинам и учусь Состраданию. 

Как здесь заметил Саша П., я действительно корреспондент ВГТРК "Россия" и, уважаемый Саша.П., не пугайтесь, но работаю я в программе «Мyсyльмане». 
И в силу профессии как-то привыкла не доверять домыслам и слухам из серии Одна Бабка Сказала. В разгадывании снов тоже не сильна. 

Но у меня есть факты. Достоверные.

Сегодня я позвонила в Иволгинский Дацан и выяснила из первых уст информацию о том, что в этой беседе выдается за истину в первой инстанции.

1. 



> Известный факт, что при посещении китайскими делегациями бурятских дацанов, оттуда выносят портреты Далай-Ламы и прячут их в чуланах, иначе высокие китайские гости отказываются заходить в храм. ТАкая практика в Бурятии повсеместна.


Если такая практика является повсеместной, как утверждает уважаемый Jamtso, то и во время приезда делегации из Китая в 2000 году в Иволгинский Дацан это должно было повторится.
Цитирую уважаемого в Дацане Ламу Чингиса Шагдурова: 
«Я был в Дацане во время визита китайской делегации и могу сказать от первого лица, что портрета Далай ламы из Согчен дугана Иволгинского дацана не выносили».

Добавлю, как подтверждают мои сегодняшние интервью с Ламами и Студентами Иволгинского Дацана, у Хамбо Ламы Дамбы Аюшеева были и остаются прекрасные отношения с ЕС Далай-ламой XIV. В последний раз они встречались в прошлом году в Монголии. Если бы все вышеизложенные домыслы были правдой, вряд ли они встретились бы и уж тем более обменялись подарками и благопожеланиями. 



О том, что Дамба Аюшеев препятствовал сбору средств для совершения Пуджи долгой жизни ЕС Далай-ламы, в Дацане слышат впервые. 

Добавлю, с тибетцами идет активное сотрудничество. В данный момент в Дацане практикует врач тибетской медицины доктор Ачун Келсан.  Работает преподаватель тантры Досточтимый Агван Ринчен, с которым я лично общалась, когда была прошлым летом в Дацане. Он очень давно живет в Бурятии и нельзя сказать, что он чем-то недоволен.

2.
[QUOTE=Сергей Куваев] 
Небольшая деталь насчёт того, что же практикует Хамбо. Не так давно беседовали с парнем, вернувшимся из Иволгинского дацана, с Сашей Соколовым (монашеское имя запямятовал). Он не мог обойти вниманием фигуру Аюшеева, и в среди прочего поведал, что, дескать, наш хамбо-лама выполняет практику некоего демона - перерождение тибетского тантриста-самоубийцы (этот одиозный "демон", по-видимому, - печально известный Дорже Шугдан), а выглядит он как Манжушри с обломанным мечом. Вот так-то. 
Хотя хотел бы ещё раз уточнить, что это всё на уровне слухов.QUOTE]

Спасибо вам, Сергей Куваев, что вы честно пишите, что это слух.
Я навела справки об этом Саше Соколове в Дацане. Он действительно провел там около года, но не в качестве студента Дацана и уж тем более Ламы. Он сам называл это ретритом. 

Хамбо Лама ни с ним, ни с кем-то другим никогда не говорил о своей практике. О практике вообще  не говорят публично, если она настоящая. А по поводу Шугдэна, опять же приведу  ответ Ламы Чингиса: «Насчет того, что Хамбо лама выполняет практику некоего демона - это полный бред».

3. 



> Подумайте,  что это будут за ступы с дацанами без  линий преемственности. Пустышки.  А старые бурятские ламы давно ушли.


Линия преемственности Пандито Хамбо Лам России.
От Дамбы Даржи Заяева до Дамбы Аюшева.



Подробнее напишу позже.

Чтобы так уверенно говорить о Ступах и косвенно о Хамбо Ламе Итигэлове, хорошо бы хоть раз увидеть их глазами, сделать гороо, поклониться Большому Учителю и прикоснуться к его рукам. 




> Кармически они оказались в патовой  ситуации. И она бы могла бы разрешиться, получи они наконец выбор, имей возможность встретить Его Святейшество у себя дома.


А в чем патовость? Те, для кого действительно была дорога встреча с Далай-ламой, нашли время и силы приехать в Калмыкию в 2004 году.  И продолжают встречаться с ним в Дармсале. 
Кто-то нуждается и делает, а кто-то ищет причины.

А по поводу национальной трагедии, недовольства бурятских буддистов  и 
опасности их религиозно-мировоззренческого базиса, не берусь говорить за всех.
И уж тем более строить такие далеко идущие предположения «о губительных последствиях политика Аюшеева».

Наверное, для кого-то это и так.
А кто-то как минимум с уважением относится к человеку, который просто много делает для своего народа и не кричит об этом во всеуслышание. Я даже не говорю о более: чем двадцати восстановленных Дацанов и Ступ, тем более, что для большинства из присутствующих здесь это не пример. И не говорю о знаменитом на весь мир  "Атласе тибетской медицины", который усилиями Лам ТБСХ, удалось спасти от продажи американцам и вернуть на родину, несмотря на избиения монахов, инициированные бывшим главой Бурятии.
Или о таком факте, о котором нигде не говорили. В 99 году Дамба Аюшев на вертолете ночью вместе с Владимиров Путиным посетил Гудермес. Вы помните, какое было время и что происходило в Чечне. В штурме Грозного участвовало МВД Бурятии.
____________________________________________

Создается впечатление, что те люди, которые отвечали мне и отвечают или плохо знают Хамбо Ламу Аюшеева, и в Иволгинском дацане не бывали, или по каким-то своим причинам выдают домыслы и слухи за неоспоримую истину.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Каузария, приятна ваша настойчивость и стремление получать все из первых рук. Вместе с тем, хочу обратить ваше внимание на некоторые детали.
Не противоречат  слова Чингиза о том, что из согшин дугана не выносилось изобьражение Д-Л и слова предшествующего респондента, что из дуганов выносилисьизобр ДЛ. Из одних не вынесли из других вынесли. Такое могло произойти в другом дацане или в главном здании. Кстати, насколько я помню сокшин дуган не главный в Иволге.  К тому же поймите, что ваш информатор лицо подневольное или точнее подчиненное и наживать на свою голову неприятностей не желает. Я его понимаю, а возможно даже и знаю, когда он был мальчишкой. Надо будет уточнить, если уж пошла такая.....

"О том, что Дамба Аюшеев препятствовал сбору средств для совершения Пуджи долгой жизни ЕС Далай-ламы, в Дацане слышат впервые. "
 Опять же кто мог и не слышать. Вы не говорите за весь дацан. Кстати, и там могут быть кланы. И это не европейцы с чувством чести за каждое слово.  И это не называется соврать, а "нечего лезть на нашу кухню некой даме из русских" Они вам обетов не давали и посему не обязаны ВООБЩЕ перед вами отчитываться. Это разницы менталитетов и обетов. Уверяю вас, что и я бы многое не сказал и ушел в сторону. Таких темнил, как восточные люди надо еще поискать в России.  Я этого насмотрелся и это не скоро, но впитывается при долгом общении.  Так что будьте всегда готовы в общении с вост людьми, что выпытают у вас все и не скажут ничего по существу или только то, что вам следут сказать.


"Добавлю, с тибетцами идет активное сотрудничество. В данный момент в Дацане практикует врач тибетской медицины доктор Ачун Келсан. Работает преподаватель тантры Досточтимый Агван Ринчен, с которым я лично общалась, когда была прошлым летом в Дацане. Он очень давно живет в Бурятии и нельзя сказать, что он чем-то недоволен"

Где выгодно сотрудничают. Где не выгодно вытесняют. 
 Учтите, что для многих тибетцев Россия рай или страна непуганных идиотов пока, поскольку на родине таких условий им пришлось бы дожидаться пришлось весьма долго, если бы живы остались. Здесь даже более комфортные условия, чем в Дхармасале. Главное уметь ужиться и договориться с местными. И опять же восточный менталитет и пребывание на чуждой территории не позволяет быть откровенными с чужаками, а вы чужак там и для тибетцев в частности, как бы вам не улыбались и не угощали.

"Хамбо Лама ни с ним, ни с кем-то другим никогда не говорил о своей практике. О практике вообще не говорят публично, если она настоящая. А по поводу Шугдэна, опять же приведу ответ Ламы Чингиса: «Насчет того, что Хамбо лама выполняет практику некоего демона - это полный бред»."

Если спрашивать о демоне, то не кривя душой Чингис мог вполне сказать, что это бред. 
А вот по виду многие хранители вполне сойдут для европейцев за демонов, но их могут называть сахьюсанами и т.д. Понтеон богат  и можно найти с европейской точки зрения страшилищ дольше некуда. (На лицо ужасные, добрые внутри). И если вы полагаете, что о практике не говорят, то почему Чингис может знать все практики Аюшеева. Опять неувязочка.

Попробуюм далее реконструировать ваши диалоги  с Чингисом и ваше представление ситуации.

Насчет линии преемственности тоже не совсем верно. нет там преемственности. Просто умирает один - выбирают другого и никаких там передачей тайных и скипетров. А в советское время желательно, чтобы шаманский Обком одобрил. (Шаманский потому, что власть в Бурятии была у западных бурят исповедовавших шаманизм. КПСС была всего лишь ширмой для внутрирелиг борьбы) . 

" Я даже не говорю о более: чем двадцати восстановленных Дацанов и Ступ"
Это восстановление дацанского образа жизни. Еще надо восстановить деревни вокруг дацанов с баранами и опять получим теже кагалы вместо мест для созерцания.  С утра сели почитали, потом поели телевизо посмотрели, с родней поболтали, на тракоре попахали, в город съездили развлеклись, а с утра снова одели ламские одежды и на работу.  Из-за этого и развалились дацаны и оказались неспособны в 30 годы сохраниться. Только тронули все пошло прахом. Хотя истоки этого кармического воздаяния лежало еще во времена пребывания этих племен в тибете из которого они долго уходили пока не осели на этой территории. уходили от тантры, но принцип сансары полегче-нирваны попроще догнал в России. Кто был готов по практике - те сохранились или ушли на небеса, а остальным пришлось весьма не сладко.  Сейчас переродились, подросли и за старое. Мани читать, хурде крутить, ступы строить.....

Насчет Атласа была и другая версия. Самаев договорился реставрировать атлас, но на время реставрации его должны были экспонировать в Европе ил Штатах. (Сейчас не помню.). Аюшеев Самаева очень не любил. Во первых, не восточный бурят а западный, тункинский. Во вторых планов много было у Самаева по цаннидским школам, поскольку он перед этим обучался у Агван Нимы в Индии. (Агван Нимабурят и учитель брата далай ламы, а также был настоятелем цаннидского дацана в Индии и вроде как ученик Самаева в прошлом рождении. После отъезда Самаева из Индии, Агван Нима умер и по сообщениям одной прорицательницы бурятской приходил к ней и просил, чтобы Самаев читал дабы агван Нима в Бурятии переродился). И вообще слишком умный. К тому, же говорили многие, что он перерождение Агвана Доржиева, а это уж никак не могли вынести старшие товарищи уже почувствовавшие прелести дацанского пребывания.  

Путин и Аюшеев в Гудермесе. Ну и что? В атаку что-ли с винтовкой там ходили? да кто бы отказался туда слетать с Путиным, а заодно еще и сфотографироваться. Я и Ленин. Этих фоток "Я и Далай Лама" у каждого начальника в кабинете, что в Элисте, что в Бурятии полным полно. Это не прибавляет им ни грама сострадания к своим народам, а только еще больше надуваются от важности. вы этого не заметили в Бурятии? 

Так что не обязательно знать о когнитивном диссонансе, но желательно учитывать структуру мышления собеседника. Журналист должен как следователь выпытать своего собеседника, вывернуть его наизнанку за краткое время интервью.  иначе такой лапши на уши навешают, а ты потом отдуваешься и в дураках оказываешься. Это уже к проф мышлению журналиста. 
И нескромный вопрос. Как вы совмещаете работу в мусульманской передаче и интерес к буддизму. Что внутренняя жизнь, а что хобби. Или нет разницы между мусльманством и буддизмом для вас?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Относительно того, почему говорится, что ДЛ суть воплощение бодхисаттвы, а Панчен Лама от будды, то причина по-видимому в том, что по правой руке идут учителя от Маитрейи-Асанги по относительной истине или учение о пути, а по правой от Амитабхи-Нагарджуны и по абс истине или учение о шунйе. Это просто разные направления толкования праджнапармиты и кстати, учение о методе считается тайным и неспроста, потому что метод как и учение о шунйе тоже можно изложить словесно, но там гораздо больше такого о чем молчат учителя. И не потому, что очень тайное, а скорее потому, что не все выразимо в путях реализации конкретного индивида. чем-то напоминает проблему Донген с другой темы, который интересуется коренной тантрой Манджушри, а как реализовать это состояние или конкретными тонкостями методов Манджушри нет.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

2Джамбал: если она настоящая журналистка, ей стоило бы в первую очередь использовать разные источники информации, представляющие разные точки зрения и уровень осведомленности о проблеме. А то, что она позвонила в дацан и ей сказали - это тенденциозная "работа" дилетанта, который просто хочет подтвердить близкую ему лично точку зрения. Пообщалась бы с представителями буддийских центров в Улан-Удэ ("Арьябала", "Зеленая Тара" и др.), ей бы рассказали, как ведет себя хамбо на публичных собраниях и что позволяет себе на уровне речи.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Переходите на личности, милейший, позволяете себе необоснованные уничижительные суждения о девушке. Судя по всему, с Вашим поведением и культурой общения не вполне уместно пенять на культуру и речь буддийских учителей, да?

Пожалуй, маякну администрации насчёт нарушения правил форума, О.К?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Я говорю обычные для журналиста (коим себя считает девушка) вещи.




> с Вашим поведением и культурой общения не вполне уместно пенять на культуру и речь буддийских учителей, да?


 :Big Grin:  Повторю для не особо внимательных: Аюшеев не является учителем ни в каком из смыслов. И речь вовсе не о культуре его речи :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))) а о ее смысловом содержании. Например, оскорблениях тибетских Учителей многих из здесь присутствующих, угрозах в адрес "инакомыслящих" дхарма-центров.

А вам могу лично заметить о культуре вашего понимания речи: "тенденциозность" и "дилетантство" - это вполне обычные понятия, характеризующие некоторые типы работы с информацией в публичном пространстве. Вы что, этого не знали?

----------


## Jamtso

Уважаемая Каузария,
вот вам личное свидетельство - не бабка говорила, свои глаза видели, уши слышали.
В Питерском Дацане, что в составе традиционной Сангхи РФ, хувараки носят монашеские одежды в качестве униформы!!! А вечером переодеваются и идут в кабак развлекаться, ну а если при этом не успевают вернуться в дацан, то ищут квартиры приятелей, где бы можно было переночевать в веселой компании, а утром опять на работу, в дацан, переодевшись в монашеские одежды.
В Бурятии это опять же повсеместная практика - носить монашескую одежду как униформу. Моя знакомая бурятская монахиня говорила лично мне, что на улицах Улан-Уде ее часто спрашивают, почему она так одета и не переодевается, и на какой дацан она работает?!!  :Smilie:  Это же форменный упадок Дхармы, когда осталась форма и ноль содержания!

А что касается снов, то это обычная буддийская практика гадания, основанная на взимозависимом возникновении явлений. К ней очень часто прибегают буддийские ламы, и хамбо этим не брезгует, уж точно. Если тулку разыскивают по знакам в снах, то что говорить о прочем...

----------


## Этэйла

[HTML]В Питерском Дацане, что в составе традиционной Сангхи РФ, хувараки носят монашеские одежды в качестве униформы!!! А вечером переодеваются и идут в кабак развлекаться, ну а если при этом не успевают вернуться в дацан, то ищут квартиры приятелей, где бы можно было переночевать в веселой компании, а утром опять на работу, в дацан, переодевшись в монашеские одежды.[/HTML]
на мой взгляд это проблема сложившихся устоев Питерского дацана...и поверте Jamtso это тем монахам по своей карме отвечать, но уж никак она нас не коснеться...
очень долго разбирая сложившийся вопрос, кто-то в нем занял позицию "обвинителей", кто-то "защитников, но вот Нандзед Дорже сегодня к месту упомянул слово"делитанство"...можно много рассуждать, но что-то никто пока не озвучил, как конкретно можно разрулить сложившуюся ситуацию-это я по поводу, упадка буддизма в Бурятии (если по вашим словам этот факт на лицо)???

----------


## Саша П.

> ...А кто-то как минимум с уважением относится к человеку, который просто много делает для своего народа и не кричит об этом во всеуслышание. Я даже не говорю о более: чем двадцати восстановленных Дацанов и Ступ, тем более, что для большинства из присутствующих здесь это не пример. И не говорю о знаменитом на весь мир  "Атласе тибетской медицины", который усилиями Лам ТБСХ, удалось спасти от продажи американцам и вернуть на родину, несмотря на избиения монахов, инициированные бывшим главой Бурятии.
> Или о таком факте, о котором нигде не говорили. В 99 году Дамба Аюшев на вертолете ночью вместе с Владимиров Путиным посетил Гудермес. Вы помните, какое было время и что происходило в Чечне. В штурме Грозного участвовало МВД Бурятии.


Дорогая Causaria,
Надеюсь, Вам  кто-нибудь еще ответит, а я кратко.

Вы  здесь так активно защищаете ту самую тенденцию, о которой идет речь, почему ?

Во-первых, Вы корреспондент федерального канала, и это означает, что та информация, которую, вы получаете,уже заведомо не нейтральна. То, что вас Хамбо принял «без предварительной договоренности» и беседовал целый час, наводит на мысль, что  да, это был мудрый поступок. :Smilie:  
Вы купились.

Поэтому, прежде всего, я с Вами не пытаюсь спорить, и мне кажется, не спорят и другие. Вам  лишь предлагают объективно взглянуть на обстоятельства и не быть рупором сил, о которых Вы в результате нескольких часов беседы не так много знаете.
Вы вправе оставаться при своем мнении, но хочется надеться, что это именно Ваше мнение. Тогда есть смысл отвечать. 

Далее. Пожалуйста, читайте внимательно. 
Когнитивный диссонанс,  если -  на пальцах: говорят одно, а делают другое. Можно кланяться Далай ламе публично, но не приглашать его в Бурятию , как выяснилось в разговоре с уважаемым Ершом,  пятнадцать лет. Пятнадцать лет.
Понимаете? Все слова  и дела разбиваются об это печальное обстоятельство.
Совет поехать  самим в Индию - это в пользу бедных. 
И речь не о том, чтобы просто посмотреть на Далай ламу, а именно -  принять от него учения.
При всей специфики международной обстановки калмыцкое руководство, захотев пригласить, сумело пригласить. 
Впрочем, что и там  будет дальше, не знает никто.


Далее вы пишете о разгадывании снов и бабке. Пожалуйста, не передергиваете, об "одной бабке" речи не было, а «разгадывание снов» - одна из методик гадания, и занимаются этим специальные люди, а эпизод , о котором шла речь,  в контексте ситуации. 
Впрочем, это было не мне.

Вы «позвонили в дацан и выяснили из первых уст ситуацию». Снова приходится напоминать, что Вы корреспондент ВГТРК "Россия"и  работаете в религиозной программе.
Для того, чтобы получить ту самую  информацию, что Вы представили, в дацан можно бы было и не звонить. 
Попробуйте побыть частным лицом и начать все сначала.
И Вы убедитесь, что информация полученная , скажем, Jamtso как частным лицом и  Вами , корреспондентом гос канала – сильно различается.


И вот главное. Вы написали о линиях преемственности, истины ради, почитайте, разберитесь в этом вопросе, в там числе  посмотрите внимательно, об этом пишут участники этой темы.
Тот рисунок, что Вы привели, не об этом. Совсем не об этом.

Но сам по себе прекрасная иллюстрация  для все этой темы !

Как и  ваш предпоследний абзац.
Всех благ!

----------


## Саша П.

> [HTML] ...можно много рассуждать, но что-то никто пока не озвучил, как конкретно можно разрулить сложившуюся ситуацию-это я по поводу, упадка буддизма в Бурятии (если по вашим словам этот факт на лицо)???



Да вам же Jambal Dorje тут  милостиво целые лекции об этом  читает, человек, который в Бурятии почти всю жизнь провел.

И не только он.

----------


## Jamtso

> на мой взгляд это проблема сложившихся устоев Питерского дацана...и поверте Jamtso это тем монахам по своей карме отвечать, но уж никак она нас не коснется...
> 
> но что-то никто пока не озвучил, как конкретно можно разрулить сложившуюся ситуацию-это я по поводу, упадка буддизма в Бурятии (если по вашим словам этот факт на лицо)???


Для того чтобы проблему решать, ее нужно сначала сформулировать. Постановка диагноза - уже половина дела по спасению пациента. А то, что монашеская одежда стала просто униформой, лишившись содержания, - разве не показатель упадка Дхармы в республике?!! 

В Дармасале монахи в монастыре в холод и дождь не одевают под свои жилетки свитеров, т.к. это отступление от канонов монашеской одежды - должны быть голые руки. И Е.С. Далай Лама строго указует про канон монашеской одежды только что посвященным монахам.

Это понятно, что ряженым придется отвечать. Но ведь дурной пример слишком очевиден для окружающих и наносит большой вред Дхарме. Сангха - это в первую очередь 4 монаха гелонга, а если эти монахи - только ряженые, то и подобная Сангха - просто имитация

----------


## Этэйла

> Да вам же Jambal Dorje тут  милостиво целые лекции об этом  читает, человек, который в Бурятии почти всю жизнь провел.
> 
> И не только он.


я не сторонник пустых слов, а сторонник поступков...где в вашем разговоре, реальные предложения изменения сложившейся ситуации.
а Jambal Dorje огромное спасибо за лекции)))серьезно очень интересно и познавательно...

----------


## Этэйла

> Это понятно, что ряженым придется отвечать. Но ведь дурной пример слишком очевиден для окружающих и наносит большой вред Дхарме. Сангха - это в первую очередь 4 монаха гелонга, а если эти монахи - только ряженые, то и подобная Сангха - просто имитация


по  так называемым"ряжанным", о всей Сангхе судить...просто нельзя.
Jamtso а Вы моглибы озвучить имена этих так называемых"монахов"?

----------


## Jamtso

Имен этих ребят не помню. Один, кажется, Санал. Как-то не хотелось с ними знакомиться. 

Дост. Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче и его помощник (Дост. Алак Ринпоче) переводчица (дост.Ценла) в личной беседе рассказывали мне об испытанном ими шоке от нравов питерского дацана, об униформе и непристойном поведении.

А что касается Сангхи, так я еще раз хочу напомнить отзывы лично мне знакомой бурятской монахини (не стану называть ее имени, дабы не навлечь на ее родственников бед), которая жила раньше на юге России, а потом рванула на родину, в Бурятию, за Дхармой, окунулась во все это с головой и ужаснулась местному состоянию дел, сбежала и сейчас живет в действительно благом месте. Удачи ей на пути! Ее монашеские слова: "В Бурятии Дхармы нет". Мои глаза видели ее фотографию с ЕСДЛ после принятия обетов, так что она настоящая монахиня.

----------


## Саша П.

> я не сторонник пустых слов, а сторонник поступков...где в вашем разговоре, реальные предложения изменения сложившейся ситуации.


Вот лично мои предложения, уверен, и  у Джамбала, и у Jamtso, и у Ерша, и у других могут быть свои мнения.

Квинтэссенция:
Поскольку  те старые Ламы, которые в 20м неспокойном веке несли на своих плечах линии передачи, давно ушли, а молодое поколение в лучшем случае только-только начало получать образование, при той плачевной ситуации, что мы видим и с тибетцами: 40  лет атеизма в самом Тибете привели к серьезным изменениям, сосредоточить все внимание не на строительстве, а на сути дхармы: приглашать чаше и больше, как приоритет н а ц и о н а л ь н о й  программы по возраждению, приглашать в Россию держателей традиций, реализованных Лам, они  всем известны, для передачи учений. Практиков.
Разумеется и Далай Ламу.
Больше и чаще.  Поймите, их скоро не будет тоже, и тогда - кранты. Ступы, дацаны и ряженые.
Но только вот решает это в данном случае - руководство, и решает почему-то с точностью до наоборот..

----------


## Анирудха

> Не так давно беседовали с парнем, вернувшимся из Иволгинского дацана, с Сашей Соколовым (монашеское имя запямятовал). Он не мог обойти вниманием фигуру Аюшеева, и в среди прочего поведал, что, дескать, наш хамбо-лама выполняет практику некоего демона
> 
> Спасибо вам, Сергей Куваев, что вы честно пишите, что это слух.
> Я навела справки об этом Саше Соколове в Дацане. Он действительно провел там около года, но не в качестве студента Дацана и уж тем более Ламы. Он сам называл это ретритом.


Насчет этого Соколова, этот тип является примером полнейшего бестыжества, лжи и дурного поведения. Он неоднократно подставлял других людей, которые доверяли ему. И помимо этого называет себя совершенным гуру, реализовавшим практику тантры. Так он совращал девушек и женщин. Хотя по сути он просто аферист. Так что че ему верить.

Насчет его пребывания в Дацане, да просто он там Балду пинал, а не в ритрите сидел.

----------


## Топпер

> Имен этих ребят не помню. Один, кажется, Санал. Как-то не хотелось с ними знакомиться. 
> 
> Дост. Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче и его помощник (Дост. Алак Ринпоче) переводчица (дост.Ценла) в личной беседе рассказывали мне об испытанном ими шоке от нравов питерского дацана, об униформе и непристойном поведении.


А в каком году это было?

----------


## Анирудха

> Уважаемая Каузария,
> вот вам личное свидетельство - не бабка говорила, свои глаза видели, уши слышали.
> В Питерском Дацане, что в составе традиционной Сангхи РФ, хувараки носят монашеские одежды в качестве униформы!!! А вечером переодеваются и идут в кабак развлекаться, ну а если при этом не успевают вернуться в дацан, то ищут квартиры приятелей, где бы можно было переночевать в веселой компании, а утром опять на работу, в дацан, переодевшись в монашеские одежды.
> В Бурятии это опять же повсеместная практика - носить монашескую одежду как униформу. Моя знакомая бурятская монахиня говорила лично мне, что на улицах Улан-Уде ее часто спрашивают, почему она так одета и не переодевается, и на какой дацан она работает?!!  Это же форменный упадок Дхармы, когда осталась форма и ноль содержания!
> 
> А что касается снов, то это обычная буддийская практика гадания, основанная на взимозависимом возникновении явлений. К ней очень часто прибегают буддийские ламы, и хамбо этим не брезгует, уж точно. Если тулку разыскивают по знакам в снах, то что говорить о прочем...




Насчет этого советую прочитать мои ответы в другой ветке  
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10659&page=8

но если лень, тогда повторю  здесь:

Правда то что бурятские ламы по большей частью не являются монахами. И потому никому не говорят что они монахи, если конечно они ими не являются. В Бурятии, на данное время, одежда тибетских монахов не считается монашеской. Ее носят все кто считает себя ламой или хувараком. Так же как и бритую голову. Все эти признаки монашества действительны только в тибетской традиции, а в современной бурятской их никто таковыми не считает. Ламскими признаками да. По ним можно узнать лама или нет. Все, других вопросов не задают. Лама же в нынешней бурятии это вообще нечто запредельное. Любой кто научился мало мальски читать по тибетски и совершать пару ритуалов, простым обывателем может считаться ламой. Не тибетский вариант, это точно. И поскольку они не монахи, можно понять что у них есть жены, дети, подруги. Они же не сидели много лет в медитации. И ум их вполне соответсвует нынешним реалиям. Так что какие претензии?

----------

Доржик (26.12.2009)

----------


## Causaria

> Вам предлагают объективно взглянуть на обстоятельства и не быть рупором сил, о которых Вы в результате нескольких часов беседы не так много знаете.


В Иволгинском Дацане я прожила месяц. Этого времени было достаточно, чтобы пообщаться как с Ламами Дацана и со Студентами, так и с простыми верующими из Бурятии, Калмыкии, Тувы. 
И была я там не как корреспондент ВГТРК, а как паломник.
(Конечно, по возвращении домой, я не могла не поделиться тем, что видела там. Статью, вышедшую в ноябрьском номере “Yoga Journal” можно прочитать здесь: http://buddhistforum.fastbb.ru/?1-0-...0-0-1207216172)

В том числе в Бурятии я достаточно близко познакомилась с женским дацаном Улан-Удэ и с Даримой Цынгуевой в частности, побывала на ретрите Геше Тинлея, где были и Ирина Урбанаева из «Зеленой Тары» и община «Арьяа-Баала».
В общении с ними я также не афишировала свою профессию.
На ретрите очень много было сказано слов в оправдание Геше Ла, но ни одного о конфликте с Дамбой или о недовольстве ТБСР. Скажу больше, на ретрите было много людей из самого Дацана. И все общались мирно, вежливо, как и должны общаться ваджарные братья и сестры, независимо от того, кто чей ученик.




> И Вы убедитесь, что информация полученная , скажем, Jamtso как частным лицом и Вами, корреспондентом гос канала – сильно различается.


Я звонила в Дацан как мирянка.




> Далее. Пожалуйста, читайте внимательно. 
> Когнитивный диссонанс – это не для красного словца, посмотрите в словаре что это.
> Если -  на пальцах: говорят одно, а делают другое. Можно кланяться Далай ламе публично, но не приглашать его в Бурятию.
> …Совет поехать  самим в Индию - это в пользу бедных. 
> И речь не о том, чтобы просто посмотреть на Далай ламу, а именно принять от него учения.


Послушайте, мы живем в России и если мы живем в этой стране и не уезжаем из нее, и если, скажем, за нами стоят тысячи соотечественников (как за главой ТБСР), было бы безответственно не учитывать ту политическую данность, которая есть. 

Можно лезть на рожон.
Можно приняв ту карму, которую имеешь, не ждать доставки Учителя на дом, а приехать к нему самому. И я знаю десятки людей, совсем даже не богатых и даже не среднего достатка, которые ездят на Учения ЕС по несколько раз в год. 

Столичные буддисты, благодаря накопленным заслугам, имеют возможность часто и подолгу встречаться с Учителями, общаться с ними, получать Посвящения. Но этого видимо мало.
Вы же прекрасно знаете, чтобы тибетцу получить Лунг или Ванг нужно может быть всю жизнь читать Мани, простираться перед Учителем и преодолевать огромное количество препятствий.

Если мы буддисты и практикуем, чтобы избавиться от клише двойственного восприятия, но при этом делим все и вся на плохое и хорошее, врагов Далай Ламы и друзей, политиков от религии и великих московских практиков и теоретиков Дхармы…
Это как-то не очень честно. Прежде всего, по отношения к самим себе.

----------


## Саша П.

> Послушайте, мы живем в России и если мы живем в этой стране и не уезжаем из нее, и если, скажем, за нами стоят тысячи соотечественников (как за главой ТБСР), было бы безответственно не учитывать ту политическую данность, которая есть. Можно лезть на рожон.
> Можно приняв ту карму, которую имеешь, не ждать доставки Учителя на дом, а приехать к нему самому. И я знаю десятки людей, совсем даже не богатых и даже не среднего достатка, которые ездят на Учения ЕС по несколько раз в год.


Не очень понятно, о какой политической данности Вы пишете.
Кто-то решает за Вас, как Вам продвигаться по духовному пути? Как и где встречаться с Ламой?
Это разумеется, карма. Но вот  будущее формируется сейчас.

Хорошо. Спасибо за диалог. Ваша позиция понятна.

----------


## Causaria

> Это уже к проф мышлению журналиста. 
> И нескромный вопрос. Как вы совмещаете работу в мусульманской передаче и интерес к буддизму. Что внутренняя жизнь, а что хобби. Или нет разницы между мусльманством и буддизмом для вас?


Уважаемый Джамбал, если вы беретесь судить не только о моем профессионализме, но и других людей, и при этом отказываетесь представиться мне в личку и сказать, чем вы занимаетесь в жизни, кроме практики Дхармы, по моему- это не очень честно.

На ваш нескромный вопрос мне ответить не трудно.
На абсолютном уровне нет вообще никакой разницы и двойственного различения тем более.

На относительном уровне, когда знаешь изнути другие Учения, то, которому следуешь сам становится понятнее и видеть начинаешь несколько дальше собственного носа. 
Будучи буддистом, отрицать присутствие Природы Будды в мусульманах или, скажем, иудеях это как минимум нарушение Прибежища.

Вы знаете, за 4 года работы в этом коллективе, мне встречались среди тех, кто верит в Аллаха, настоящие Бодхисаттвы не на словах. На деле.

Вопрос только в широте сознания.

Хобби у меня тоже есть, вязать варежки, например, и готовить любимым пироги.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> можно много рассуждать, но что-то никто пока не озвучил, как конкретно можно разрулить сложившуюся ситуацию-это я по поводу, упадка буддизма в Бурятии (если по вашим словам этот факт на лицо)???


Упадок - это естественный процесс, а не проблема, которую "разруливают". Дамба Аюшеев в данном случае совершенно не важен как персона. Он просто исполняет "заказ кармы". 




> Вы же прекрасно знаете, чтобы тибетцу получить Лунг или Ванг нужно может быть всю жизнь читать Мани, простираться перед Учителем и преодолевать огромное количество препятствий.


Это даже не смешно. Зачем говорить что-либо еще про упадок, если эта фраза прекрасно иллюстрирует "понимание" того, в силу каких причин практик получает тантрический ванг?! Не знаю, кто вам наплел все эти сказки про мани всю жизнь :Smilie: , но.... Получение ванга как следствие должно быть подобно причине, согласно учению о взаимозависимом происхождении. Можете всю жизнь читать мани и так и помереть, не поняв ни аза. А можно не тратить жизнь на чтение мани, а получить ванг и практиковать. Тантра более сложный предмет и для посвящения нужны более сложные причины, нежели указанные вами....

----------


## Jamtso

> А в каком году это было?


2003 г. - посвящение КАлачакры в Питере;
2004 г. - посвящение Гухьясамаджи в Питере

----------


## Саша П.

> Зачем говорить что-либо еще про упадок, если


Про упадок здесь  упомянула Этэйла.

Не факт, что все участники согласны с тем, что происходящее  -  упадок, а "буряты получили буддизм не из Тибета" его признак.

----------


## Causaria

> Это даже не смешно. Зачем говорить что-либо еще про упадок, если эта фраза прекрасно иллюстрирует "понимание" того, в силу каких причин практик получает тантрический ванг?! Не знаю, кто вам наплел все эти сказки про мани всю жизнь, но.... Получение ванга как следствие должно быть подобно причине, согласно учению о взаимозависимом происхождении.


Мною было сказано "может быть".
И речь не о посвящениях в Тантру, но о том, что если европейцам легче получить учение, чем, скажем, тибетцам, это не дает нам право для гордыни.
Кстати, отношение там к русскому мирянину, который пришел за учением, будет все же иным. 





> Можете всю жизнь читать мани и так и помереть, не поняв ни аза. А можно не тратить жизнь на чтение мани, а получить ванг и практиковать.


А вы пробовали всю жизнь практиковать Ом Мани Падме Хум - сердце Учения?

----------


## Jamtso

Уважаемая Каузария,
По-человечески понятно ваше стремление увидеть ситуацию в розовом цвете. И мы хотим, чтобы в Бурятии все складывалось хорошо с буддизмом. Но на деле все как всегда.

Но вам вряд ли удастся услышать о стычках Геше Тинлея с Хамбо-ламой от посторонних лиц. Геше Тинлей не станет так откровенно подставлять своих бурятских учеников под огонь. Но если вам, как журналисту, удастся встретиться с ним лично и провести интервью, то, скорее всего, вы узнаете много интересного на сей счет. Вы, например, знаете о закрытии ретритного центра Геше Тинлея в Курумкане? Там было порядка 15 больших ретритных домов, построенных центрами Геше Тинлея. Сейчас местный дацан аннексировал эти земли. Знаете, чья это работа?

Также следует встретиться и побеседовать с Ело Ринпоче, которого просто выдавливают из Бурятии, несмотря на то, что он построил там буддийский центр. Сейчас большую часть времени он вынужденно живет в Москве. Насколько известно по сообщениям в Интернете, дело там дошло до судебного разбирательства с Иволгой.

А знаете об иске, который Д.Аюшеев выставил центру «Зеленая Тара» (кажется, ?? точно не помню или «Арьябала») за то, что они посмели пригласить в Бурятию Е.С.Богдо-Гегена – ненавидимого Хамбой до самой глубины души, поскольку именно Е.С.Богдо-Геген является подлинным духовным лидером монгольских народов (бурятского в том числе), тулку в 9 перерождении. И по сравнению с ним статус самого Хамбо меркнет, как фонарь под Солнцем! Вы разве не знаете, как по приезду в Бурятию Е.С.Богдо-Геген сурово отчитывал местное духовенство за корыстолюбие и отход от Дхармы?

Вам также стоит побеседовать с руководителем объединения бурятских буддистов «Ламрим» - Чойдоржи Будаевым. Вот уж официальная оппозиция Хамбо. 

Я думаю, что с Бурятской ситуацией ничего сделать нельзя. Нужно только молиться о распространении чистого буддийского учения в России и посвящать этому заслуги. А также следует предавать гласности все «странные» события в религиозном бурятском мире.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А вы пробовали всю жизнь практиковать Ом Мани Падме Хум - сердце Учения?


Это не сердце Учения, вас кто-то обманул.  :Frown:  Вообще у вас странные (мягко говоря) представления об Учении. И место жительства здесь ни при чём. Кстати, ваши оппоненты не называют себя великими практиками и далеко не все живут в Москве.

----------


## Димон

тут как-то спрашивали мнение калмыков о ситуации в Бурятии... я не могу сказать какая ситуация там потому что там не был, не могу выразить мнение о Хомбо ламе, поскольку лично с ним не разговаривал, судить с третьих уст не собираюсь- так как  участники БФ не являются Буддами и их слово не является авторитетным свидетельством, чтобы доверять, да и проскользывают некоторые высказывания с нотками пренебрежения, причиной которых является наверно гордыня в силу эрудированности и познаний Дхармы.
я многих московских буддистов видел раннее дома в Калмыкии во время приездов высоких лам, в т.ч. очень много бурятов, а у них путь к нам оч долог. Здесь на учениях тож много бурятов встречаю. В Ивогинском дацане учился с Калмыкии парень, дома он когда вернулся снискал уважение веруюших не только искуссным совершением обрядов, но и проповедческой работой - издал книгу (которую многие хвалят), он много совершил добрых деяний в пользу развития Дхармы и обеты он не нарушал.
тут надо наверно не дискуссии  вести  споря - кто чинит вред Дхарме, а думать
как максимально принести пользу Дхарме и что может конкретный участник БФ сделать для улучшения ситуации.
А тебе Каузария  спасибо  за слова:
"Если мы буддисты и практикуем, чтобы избавиться от клише двойственного восприятия, но при этом делим все и вся на плохое и хорошее, врагов Далай Ламы и друзей, политиков от религии и великих московских практиков и теоретиков Дхармы…
Это как-то не очень честно. Прежде всего, по отношения к самим себе."

----------


## Анирудха

> В Ивогинском дацане учился с Калмыкии парень, дома он когда вернулся снискал уважение веруюших не только искуссным совершением обрядов, но и проповедческой работой - издал книгу (которые многие хвалят), он много совершил добрых деяний в пользу развития Дхармы и обеты он не нарушал.


Тогда почему он умер так скоропостижно?

----------


## Димон

откуда я знаю почему  у него так плоды кармы вызрели((( но жаль много пользы принес Дхарме. Говорят отец его плачет из-за того что нет могилы его куда прийти молиться - его прах развеян.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Вы же прекрасно знаете, чтобы тибетцу получить Лунг или Ванг нужно может быть всю жизнь читать Мани, простираться перед Учителем и преодолевать огромное количество препятствий.


С чего Вы взяли, что у тибетцев такие трудности? Скорей уж, трудней будет найти тибетца, не получавшего посвящений. :Cool:

----------


## Jamtso

КАлмыкам очень повезло с духовным лидером - Тело РИнпоче. Видно, карма у них позавиднее, чем у бурят будет. Ринпоче - молод, достойно образован, здравомыслящ, не отрекается от своих тибетских корней (в плане происхождения буддийской религии на Калмыцкой земле), тоже восстанавливает дацаны и ступы, не забывая при этом о духовном наполнении этих объектов капитального строительства. Позиции бурятского Хамбо не поддерживает и считает ее препятствием на пути приезда ЕСДЛ в Россию.

----------


## Этэйла

> Про упадок здесь  упомянула Этэйла.
> 
> Не факт, что все участники согласны с тем, что происходящее  -  упадок, а "буряты получили буддизм не из Тибета" его признак.


я это упомянула, лишь для того чтоб напомнить ваши слова в начале этой темы...или вы на каждой странице свое мнение меняете?)))

----------


## Causaria

> Это не сердце Учения, вас кто-то обманул.  Вообще у вас странные (мягко говоря) представления об Учении. И место жительства здесь ни при чём. Кстати, ваши оппоненты не называют себя великими практиками и далеко не все живут в Москве.


Не называют, но подразумевают и поучать ооой как любят, особенно таких как я.
Простите, если лично вас обидела этим.

Для кого-то Мани – пустой звук, для кого-то, как, например, для Далай-ламы XIV «Ом мани падме хум» - воплощает чистоту тела, речи и ума Будды. Трех Кай.

Для меня просветление невозможно без Бодхичитты. Не возможно без необусловленной любви и сострадания. 

Природа Будды подобна сокровищу в сердце лотоса и она в сердце каждого, кто читает мани.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

[QUOTE=Jamtso] Е.С.Богдо-Геген является подлинным духовным лидером монгольских народов (бурятского в том числе), тулку в 9 перерождении. [QUOTE=Jamtso]
Насколько мне помнится Богда геген это Даранатха, известный своей Историей Буддизма, переведенной Васильевым, а такж вроде и Сакйа пандида

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Для кого-то Мани – пустой звук, для кого-то, как, например, для Далай-ламы XIV «Ом мани падме хум» - воплощает чистоту тела, речи и ума Будды. Трех Кай.
> 
> Для меня просветление невозможно без Бодхичитты. Не возможно без необусловленной любви и сострадания. 
> 
> Природа Будды подобна сокровищу в сердце лотоса и она в сердце каждого, кто читает мани.


Насчет ваших последних слов трудно что-то возразить. но  присутствующие люди здесь как правило люди актуальные и они желают чтобы все работало. Если учитель далайЛамы для вас авторитет, то еще Цзонгкхапа говорил, что в наше тяжелое время, когда мары стали весьма сильны надо использовать адекватные времени практики. Такой практикой он называл Ваджрабхайраву и от этого никто из Цзонгкхавинцев не отказывался. И соответственно Ваджрабхайраве сопутствующую ему практику Сэндэмы. Из этого следует, что мало одной бодхисатт мысли а следует применять и те методы к марам, коих не подавить одной только бодхисаттовской мыслью. 

Почему это не было использовано защитниками Тибета (реальными йогами и пр.) при нашествии китайцев? Ответьте на этот вопрос. скорее всего вам будет затруднительно. 


Мне лично кажется, что не было людей (а это подтверждается и мнениями самих тибетцев), которые были в силе использовать эти методы, то есть Сэндэминские методы отбрасывания и это не только догбы, но и догжуры и дордоги. 

Похоже такие же люди вымываются и из Бурятии и перерождаясь на Западе, то есть русскими и пр. и сознательно оттуда изгонясь. Сейчас пока результаты не очень видны, но со временем, когда прежде запечатанные роланы и прочие демонические существа начнут вставать и сеять разрушение, то эта политика нынешних буддистов официальных  Бурятии аукнется всему бурятскому народу. И уже будут не только препятствовать иных направлений буддизма, но и разрушать ступы и дацаны иных направлений. А может и в автокатастрофах будут гибнуть ино-буддисты.

А пока Бурятия в составе России это не безразлично и прочим россиянам. Так что если вы любите живых существ, хотя бы в пределах России, то займитесь вышеупомянутыми практиками и тогда возможно много вопросов и иллюзий отпадет само собой. А так ваша бодхисатт мысль  несколько ограничена личным блаженством.

До письма вашего еще не добрался, какие-то сложности с открытием страниц и писем. так что пишите на адрес

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Дорогая Каузария.
Я не отказываюсь с вами общаться, это форумский браузер нас разъединяет и не открывает ваши письма. Да и вы мне не пишите на мэйл. Вот это девушка не честно. Назначаете свидание, просите написать, а потом в отказ. Это уже нарушение обещаний (пока не обетов). 
Интересуетесь, чем я занимаюсь. Забросил свои 4 труд книжки на печку и вот «сижу тут примусы починяю, никому не мешаю» из мандала без необходимости не выхожу.
Примус ведь очень тонкая штука. Надо очень точно его отрегулировать, чтобы все махабхути работали слаженно, а то ведь махабхути вовремя не подкрутить и коптить начинает наш примус. Как произошло в Бурятии сейчас на уровне Хамбы. А мне там и другие примусы не безразличны. Тот же Чойдорже, мой брат и его сторонники. 
Относительно вашего утверждения, что 

«Будучи буддистом, отрицать присутствие Природы Будды в мусульманах или, скажем, иудеях это как минимум нарушение Прибежища.

Вы знаете, за 4 года работы в этом коллективе, мне встречались среди тех, кто верит в Аллаха, настоящие Бодхисаттвы не на словах. На деле.»

С удовольствием бы поговорил с вами на отдельной теме «Природа будды в иноверцах», но сейчас гораздо актуальнее как эта странно природа будды проявляется  у самих буддистов.

Мне приходилось слышать в Бурятии и такие странные высказывания: «И чего вы русские сюда приехали, поезжайте в свою синагогу» или «Будда был бурят». И это от прихожан в дацане, кои  постоянно по вашему совету читали и Мани и вокруг ступ постоянно ходили и всякого прочего того-наво делали. Это было давно и было странно, но сейчас, когда неведение исходит от высших иерархов буддийской традиционной сангхи России, то несколько страшновато. Ведь не ровен час и они обретут власть над всеми буддийскими общинами России и тогда уже будут и закрывать законно все остальные центры и в книгопечатании  наведут порядок, оставив только полное собрание  Аюшеева. Еще чаще будут летать с Путиным и Медведевым и представлять нас с вами. Ну я то и без Аюшева и официоза не умру, а вам придется читать уже одну только мантру «Ом Аюшеев Бхрум  бхрум», вязать варежки с изображением Аюшеева и пирожки в форме его ….головы. А в изголовье кроватки сына повесить его портрет. Неужто вы не знаете истории нашей страны, «где так вольно дышит человек»

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Для кого-то Мани – пустой звук, для кого-то, как, например, для Далай-ламы XIV «Ом мани падме хум» - воплощает чистоту тела, речи и ума Будды. Трех Кай.
> 
> Для меня просветление невозможно без Бодхичитты. Не возможно без необусловленной любви и сострадания.


Кто с этим спорит-то?? Не об этом речь.




> Природа Будды подобна сокровищу в сердце лотоса и она в сердце каждого, кто читает мани.


Нет, не каждого. Чокьи Нима Ринпоче любит рассказывать, как типбетские разбойники били путников, иногда ногами, приговаривая ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ, чтобы уменьшить свою неблагую карму.  :Smilie:  Такая практика не засчитывается.

Следуя вашей логике, можно низвести Дхарму до выполнения внешних ритуалов, забыв о смысле.

Вот пара хороших текстов, может, помогут вам понять, в чём заключается подлинная практика Дхармы...
http://zagumyonnov.nm.ru/gamb.html
http://karmapenko.livejournal.com/61079.html#cutid1

----------


## Jamtso

Имелось в виду только 9 перерождений самого ЕСБГ: Нынешний Джецун Дамба Хутухта Богдо Геген IX. Он же Таранатха, он же Ананда.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Уважаемая, Каузария.
Одно из самых главных качеств буддиста это самоирония и вытекающая отсюда скромность. Как только буддист теряет это качество и становится ростовщиком своих качеств или достижений, то сразу же индивид Я растет гигантскими темпами. И начинает вспоминать свои знаменитые перерождения и великих учителей всех эпох и пр. и пр.
Я не вижу необходимости в каких либо ярлыках. Имя, данное мне  одним из учителей: Дармододи как Жамбал Дорже - не считаю ненастоящим. Есть много имен и других. И все они настоящие. Вы хотите узнать имя, данное моими отцом и матерью и считаете, что именно они настоящие. Но в буддизме отцом считается твой Учитель (или собрание Учителей), а матерью, я так полагаю, наша общая мать праджнапармита (в виде разных эманаций). И я не собираюсб отказываться от своих отцов духовных как ненастоящих. А вы именно на то меня и толкаете. Не дождетесь.


Это в Бурятии странное помутнение произошло и от отцов своих духовных стали отказываться. Смысл этого в политических или мирских играх. Я никогда в них не участвовал, разве что в молодости. И считаю, что если уж участвовать в политике, то, как Багула Ринпоче, который, занимая посты в индийских правительственных структурах, пользовался этим, чтобы приезжать в свою подопечную территорию (обет он такой дал Шакйамуни в числе 16 архатов). Подопечные территории, кстати, и Монголия и Бурятия. Посему он в течении многих перерождений пас свою паству, в частности давая посвящения и наставления. Практически все в Бурятии его ученики прямо или косвенно. Но я не ринпоче (надеюсь об этом вы уже догадались), и карт и обетов у меня на руках таких нет для участия в каких-либо полит структурах.

По поводу работы я тоже честно вам ответил, что я не работаю. 
Но работал и кочегаром в Бурятии (в кочегарку на обкомовские дачи КГБ, впрочем не пустило, опасались идеологических провокаций, наверное. Представляете, сижу в кочегарке, делаю ритуалы, а потом у начальников шаманов в дачах по трубам течет буддийский поток и мешает им подносить шаманским духам. Тоже не дураки были.), сапожником (тоже выгнали под напором КГБ и лично тов Иванова С.Ф., был такой зампред КГБ из западных бурят), журналистом (закончилось обвинением, вроде, в оскорблении всего бурятского народа и уголовным делом, до сих пор, наверное, в розыске), учеником штукатура (из идеологических соображений в группу, где я недолго учился, больше никого не брали, боясь наверное идейного разложения). 

Когда работал по случайности журналистом, то все друзья буддисты издевались, что теперь чукча стал писателем. Так что это, наверное, ответ на ваш вопрос, кто я, писатель или поэт. Но и поэзии был не чужд. В основном писал любимым юмам: Я вас любил… 

Ах да, еще переводчиком недолго в отделе тибетской медицины. Но там быстро распознали с помощью КГБ, что у них поселился «идейный урод» (по терминологии все тех же в штатском, как сказала одна из родственниц большого КГБ -шника).

Ну и что это дает?  Разве нам что-то известно достоверно про семью Цзонгкхапы, например? Вроде был беден и у товарищей столовался. А Шакйамуни во дворце вырос и явно сытно ел и девичьим вниманием не был обделен. 

Это все сансарные этикетки и к нашим практикам имеют весьма опосредованное отношение. Вы же, по-видимому, привыкли доверять именам и титулам. 

Если вы не носите ламские одежды и внешне не отказываетесь от мира, то остается внутренне от них отказаться и заниматься более глубинно психологическими практиками. И в первую очередь тренировать абхисамайю или по простому интуицию, дабы под словами и одеждами видеть суть происходящего. Я не собираюсь вас учить, просто это некоторые элементарные вещи, на которые стоит в первую очередь обратить внимание. Иначе и практика тантры, хотя бы Авалокитешвары, будет в стиле Хинайаны, как любил говорить Цзонгкхапа. 

Это может и в сансарной жизни журналиста пригодиться. Так что тут ничего личного, я просто старался показать вам, что расспрашивать информаторов надо дотошнее, как в фильме «Август 43», где очень хорошо показано, что значит быть в ситуации здесь и сейчас. А уж когда актер начал кричать «Ты убил Ваську, Серега?» и расколол диверсанта, так это вообще перл мгновенной интуитивной находки и точного попадания в цель телом, речью и мыслью.
Тема увядает.
Успехов.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> И речь не о посвящениях в Тантру, но о том, что если европейцам легче получить учение, чем, скажем, тибетцам, это не дает нам право для гордыни. Кстати, отношение там к русскому мирянину, который пришел за учением, будет все же иным.


Легче получить Учение тем, у кого с ним хорошие кармические связи. Какое отношение к руссктим мирянам, можете мне не рассказывать - я все видел сам :Smilie: .




> А вы пробовали всю жизнь практиковать Ом Мани Падме Хум - сердце Учения?


Я пробую практиковать всю жизнь то, что мне передали мои Учителя :Smilie: . Кстати, те самые, которых оскорбляет и пытается выжить из Бурятии Дамба Аюшеев. Ну, ручки-то у него пока коротки. Да и занятия политикой, они, знаете ли, не продлевают жизнь, а скорее наоборот :Smilie: )).

----------


## Ануруддха

Ну в общем наверное нужно подытоживать тему которая в большей степени уже перешла на личное пикетирование.

Необходимо признать, что результат буддийского правления Хамбо-ламы неоднозначный. Из России его деятельность по укреплению и развитию буддизма в России видится больше как отрицательная. В самой Бурятии большинством населения возможно она видится как положительная, хотя и не факт. Года 2-3 назад я получил открытое письмо от бурятского центра «Арьябала» в котором высказывалось крайнее недовольство деятельностью существующего Хамбо-ламы.

К тому же есть еще одно существенное противоречие: традиционно, да и сам Хамбо-лама всегда подчеркивает, что он является главой буддийской Сангхи России. При этом выборы главы Сангхи происходит в исключительно в узком кругу лам Бурятии. Так традиционно сложилось. Но современная Сангха России – это уже далеко не Сангха начала прошлого века. Если бы президент России избирался в национальном округе - легитимность у таких выборов была бы крайне низкая. При этом в России есть буддийские деятели буддийская активность которых вызывает только уважение – это Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

----------

